# Missyscove's Blog



## missyscove (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought it was about time for me to start a blog. 

First off, me...

I'm a high school junior in a southern California private Catholicall-girls high school. My mom works at my old school and mydad is a lawyer. I spend the week at my mom's house (wherethe animals are) and the weekends with my dad. 

We just moved my brother off to San Diego this weekend. 

Now, on to the animals. 

Miss Fiona Whiskers, an approximately 1 year old black dutch we got amonth and a half ago from a local animal shelter, not the one Ivolunteer at, but another one nearby. We saw this picture onthe website and couldn't go home without her. 






She was origionally called Bunko, but we renamed her Miss Fiona Whiskers. 

We may be getting her another rabbit buddy, but not yet. 

We also have two Golden Retrievers who are ten years old now, Missy and Shadow. 

This is Missy...






And this is Shadow






The girls haven't seemed to notice the rabbit yet, I think they're in denial. 

I'm going to go work on a bit of homework now, then I'll be back to post more pictures...

:bunnydance:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi, very cute Bunny, I love her name. 

Your dogs are very cute too.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a few more pictures. 

This is during her first week.


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2006)

Very cute pics! She is such a doll and I love her little dewlap 

(very cute dogs too!)


----------



## missyscove (Sep 18, 2006)

She works very hard to look that good...


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2006)

Okay, I am officially in love with MissFiona :kiss:

Basil and Max think she would make a nice addition to their dutch family :bouquet:

Very cute! :bunnieskiss

-Haley, Basil:rabbithop, Max:dutch, and Tumnus:bunny19


----------



## missyscove (Sep 21, 2006)

Haley* wrote: *


> Basil and Max think she would make a nice addition to their dutch family :bouquet:



Look how fast I run, she won't be able to catch me...






Or if I hide in here...






Or behind here...


----------



## Haley (Sep 22, 2006)

Aww..I think those are the cutest pictures I have ever seen!

Basil and Max are drooling over this gorgeous girl :inlove:. 

Tell her I wont bunnynap her, but she can come visit MI anytime she pleases


----------



## missyscove (Sep 22, 2006)

She says Michigan sounds too cold. Itdropped down to about 70 F today, and I'm freezing. I've gotmy sweater on, but I wish I had my blazer. (I'm at school,it's my free block, I don't wear these kinds of clothes for fun,lol.) To make matters worse, I'm going to a Dodger gametonight, where I might actually freeze. I just keep thinkingabout how I have next week off while we're on retreat. 
Anyway, when I get home, I'll pass on the message.


----------



## naturestee (Sep 22, 2006)

What a gorgeous girl! I love those Dutchies!:inlove:


----------



## missyscove (Sep 28, 2006)

Update: I was at the animal shelter volunteeringtoday, and I asked if it would be possible for me to bring in my rabbitto pick out another. I was told, well, technically no, but ifI came on a day when the three I was talking to were there, and sinceI'm a volunteer, and a rabbit, not a cat or a dog, yeah, Icould. It looks like we're going to be going in on Sunday totake a look. There are lots of great ones there, I just haveto let her pick. I took my mom back and she really liked thisone that was there. 


if you go here http://www.laanimalservices.com/AnimalIDSearch.htm

then type in A820144

you'll see him. 

but we'll see what Fiona thinks, and who is there when we go in.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2006)

:bunnydance:Good:bunnydance:Luck:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2006)

Last night we went to target and I got somechrome NIC cubes, 23 for $13, quite a good deal. I used thoseto build a cage around the bottom of Fiona's cage as hers is raised offthe ground. I figure we can use this as a temporary cageuntil the two are bonded, then I might try taking the bottom out of theattatched nestbox and extending the bottom cage, in effect, making hercage two levels, so the two of them could have more room to run aroundduring the day while we're at school/work. I'm still workingon proofing her pen area, she keeps managing to escape, wascallywabbit. 

I had such a great time volunteering yesterday, and I have the day offagain today, that I'm going back as soon as my mom can give me aride. Maybe I'll get to take another look at thebuns.


----------



## Haley (Sep 29, 2006)

Yay! So excited for Miss Fiona that she might be getting a mate!

That one in the pic is adorable..keep us posted!


----------



## missyscove (Sep 29, 2006)

This is Fiona's "What are you doing to my cage,new rabbit, what new rabbit?" look. I think she's excited,lol.


----------



## missyscove (Sep 30, 2006)

It looks like we're definately going tomorrow. I started a thread asking for tips. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=16273&amp;forum_id=1


----------



## naturestee (Sep 30, 2006)

Looks like she's practicing her flirty face! :yes:


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2006)

Mr. Timothy Hoppytoes (formerly known as Taz) ishere! He is not the one we liked before, Fiona likes himbetter than that other one. He's a little tan colored Dwarf(?) boy that she liked alot. They're in seperate cages now,though they haven't done any fighting yet. I'll take picturessoon and put them up.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2006)

Timmy bounding into our lives...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 1, 2006)

Very cute. They will make a nice couple.

What breed is he?

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2006)

The paperwork said Dwarf, but we don't really know.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2006)

More pictures...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 1, 2006)

Adorable


----------



## Haley (Oct 1, 2006)

Hurray!

Timothy is adorable! He and Fiona will make a dashing couple! Im soexcited for you and he is really so beautiful. He doesnt look like adwarf though. Maybe you could post his pic in the breeders section andsee if someone knows 

Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## binkies (Oct 1, 2006)

What a very nice looking bun!


----------



## aeposten (Oct 1, 2006)

Such a cute bunny! Congratulations on your new family member!

-Amy


----------



## missyscove (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's another of Timmy discovering all the fun and exciting bunny things we have.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 2, 2006)

Alright, last pictures before I go to bed, Ihave to go to school tomorrow, yuck. But It's Animal Day, inother words, we get to dress up like animals. 

Prarie dog imitation...






Search dog imitation...


----------



## naturestee (Oct 2, 2006)

*missyscove wrote: *


>



Now this is a premium must-have bunny! That nose really needs a kiss.:bunnyheart

He looks thrilled with his new home, too!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh so cute!!

Has he met Missy yet? What does she think?


----------



## missyscove (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, Missy is the dog, she's still in denial asfar as I'm concerned. Fiona isn't exactly friendlyyet. We're working on it.


----------



## Haley (Oct 2, 2006)

Was Fiona sweet to him at the shelter? Im sure she'll warm up to him. How could anyone not love that handsome fella?!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 2, 2006)

They seemed to get along at theshelter. I don't know how you couldn't love this handsomelittle boy at first sight.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 9, 2006)

A relatively successful bonding today. 

I improvised on the car ride method with a laundry basket. Iput both bunnies inside ontop of an old shirt of mine and with a bit ofhay for a distracting snack, and carried it around. They'recuddling on my lap in the basket right now.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 9, 2006)

Here's a new picture of Timmy.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 9, 2006)

Missycove Miss Fiona is a very beautifulbunny!And I just love Timmy, his colouring is gorgeous.It's great they seem to be getting on well, hope it keeps going likethat!


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 10, 2006)

*missyscove wrote: *


> They're cuddling on my lap in the basket right now.


How excellent! It sounds like they will be bonded in no time. 

But hey, where are our pics?


----------



## missyscove (Oct 10, 2006)

I can't really take pics of them and hold thebasket at the same time. I'll try, I promise. Also,my brother wanted his camera, which is the really good one, as in, theonly one that can take pictures while they aren't basically sittingstill, my camera isn't fast enough. I'll try.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 10, 2006)

Here we are, proving that we don't fight in small spaces. 






Anywhere where there's space for Fiona to chase and "prove her dominance" is a different story.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 13, 2006)

Yay, good news only bunny people would understand. 

Timmy FINALLY peed in his box, I was sooo proud of my little man.


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

Hurray for Timmy! And Bonding looks like its progressing well too!

Another place thats good for bonding is the dining room table. I just throw a blanket down and set them there...

Also, last night I discovered a new trick. put a little Peanut Butteron Missy's nose and see if Timmy will lick it off (since she willprobably be the "top bun" this will help show her that hes beingsubmissive)

Good Luck!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't know how my mom would feel about the dining room table... hmm

Oh, also, Missy is the name of my dog. Fiona is my bunn-she. Timmy is my bunn-he.


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

lol..sorry about that! I dont think Missy the dog would like Timmy licking PB off her!


----------



## RABBIT#1 (Oct 14, 2006)

cute!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2006)

They're so cute together! And congrats on pee in the box!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 14, 2006)

*Haley wrote:*


> lol..sorry about that! I dont think Missy the dogwould like Timmy licking PB off her!


Actually, she would probably love it. She loves tocuddle. Timmy, on the other hand, might not likeit.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 17, 2006)

Poor Mr. Timmytoes. Tonight he was outand running around and tried to lie next to Fee through hercage. She got up and started thumping at him. Hejust wants somebunny to love, poor guy. 





In the meantime, I'm playing maid to their territorial attempts to conquer their cages.:sweep...:dutch :brown-bunny...



As I type, Timmy is franticly drinking from his water bottle: "must increase pee production, must increase pee production..."


----------



## missyscove (Oct 18, 2006)

Last night I got some pictures of Timmy. 

Here he is looking rather regal on his "throne"







And here's one of Timmy and Missy together. 






Contemplating leaping onto Missy's head.






And finally, Missy says, "can't you see I'm bunnysitting?"


----------



## Haley (Oct 18, 2006)

Very cute pics!

I think its the other way around though, Missy isnt Bunnysitting, Timmy is Doggysitting in that last pic!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 18, 2006)

>


YES!!! That's awesome.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 19, 2006)

What a cute couple! Timmy really looks like he owns the place now.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, the dogs are now afraid of the big scaryplaypen gate, lol. The rabbits on the otherhand, spend theirdays plotting how to get over it. They still don't reallyphase the dogs much. It's weird, lol.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 30, 2006)

So, we carved our pumpkins tonight, then I got out the hats and clothes, the bunnies were very cooperative with that. 

Here's my pumpkin. Fiona themed, can you see it?





















Timmy wasn't quite as cooperative though. 

Here's Timmy's Peter Rabbitimpression.


----------



## Haley (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh those pics are too cute!

I especially love the one of Fiona in the Hawaiian costume. Great Pics!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 30, 2006)

That grass skirt is just too cute!

Did they not want to eat the pumpkin? I set my pumpkin downfor maybe 10 seconds, took three pictures, and then had to rescue itbefore it was nibbled beyond recognition.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 30, 2006)

no, surprisingly enough, no eating attempts.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 5, 2006)

Thought I'd add in my halloween costume. I was a swedish fish. 






My friend, also named Christina, came over to go trick-or-treating withme. We watched night of the lepus together too. Shehas 3 bunnies, Oreo, Bullet, &amp; Courage. Oreo andBullet are broken black, Courage is Broken brown. They're 1/2rex, half some wild bunny, supposedly. She got them fromsomeone else back when she lived in Florida. I guess it musthave been a domestic bunny that became wild, or the offspring of one,since I don't think it's possible for wild rabbits here to mate withdomestic ones. 

Last time I was at her house, I got some pictures of Mr.Bullet. Here's one of him looking at himself in themirror.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's a picture of me, bullet's mom, and myother friend, Birka, who is allergic to rabbits, at this year'sfather-daughter dance. 

It's nice to have friends who, when I say, "let's get down tobusiness," say, "to defeat the huns" and then sing the entire Mulan"I'll make a man out of you" song with me.


----------



## missyscove (Nov 9, 2006)

Bonding is progressing rather well.They get along pretty well if I sit int he pen with them, but Fionastill enjoys chasing him, or trying to anyway. That andeating my textbooks. 



BTW, I just watched an amazing movie that a friend reccomended to me,Les Choristes / The Chorus. It's in French, but I watched itwith subtitles. It's about a choir at a French boy'sschool. The music is great too, of course, maybe I'm just achoir geek. I rented it off Netflix, but now I'm seriouslyconsidering getting someone to buy it for me. I definatelyreccomend it.


----------



## Haley (Nov 10, 2006)

Cute pics! I love your halloween costume..very creative 

Glad to hear bonding is going well. I wish mine was that nice...butalas, boys will be boys I'll have to check thatmovie out. I love foreign films. Have you ever seen "Life isBeautiful"? thats a really good one!


----------



## missyscove (Nov 10, 2006)

I think we may have watched it in AP Euro, but "Life is Beautiful" is going on my list anyway.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 16, 2006)

We just took our Christmas picture the other day, then I had to edit it. Here we are.

I think Timmy looks really good in the picture.







Timmy and Fiona both seem to be enjoying the Christmas time.My friend who is allergic to them got them all kinds of gifts, so Igave them some of those yesterday. I also got my friend'sbunnies one of those fiddlesticks things since mine like theirs somuch. 

Bonding is going really well now. They seem okay being ineachother's cages. I think over break, after I get back fromHawai'i, I'm going to combine their cages. Then Timmytoeswill sing... "Together at last! Together forever!We're tying a knot, they never can sever. I don't needsunshine now to turn my skies to blue. I don't need anythingbut you."


----------



## missyscove (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, we just finished unwrapping our Christmaspresents today, since we just got back in town. By we, I meanmostly those spoiled rabbits. 

Here's my handsome boy. Fiona was busy hiding under the tree. 






Here are my snuggly kids. They really likeeachother. My mom even had them in the same cage for awhileover my trip. I'm going to combine their cagessoon. 











Here's Timmy playing with some of his new toys. 


























And here's their favorite toy of all, the packing paper they made into a tunnel/ cave.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 27, 2006)

Timmy's such a handsome boy! I lovethat first picture. And they're both so cute together in thathidey box with the pile of toys.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, somehow I missed thisthread:foreheadsmack:, so I've been catching up and read it all the waythrough, and I have to say that your bunnies are justadorable. I am so glad that they are getting along together (so cute in their little love cabin ), and I love your Christmas pic.One big happy family 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Dec 27, 2006)

I love the new pics! 

Did you have a fun trip to Hawaii? Im jealous 

Timmy and Fiona look like they are doing great together! Congrats!


----------



## missyscove (Dec 27, 2006)

Hawaii was fun, but after awhile it got a littletiring. I mean, it was a week of time a little too closetogether. We did a week long cruise from Oahu to Hawai'i,Maui, back to Hawai'i, Kauai, and back to Oahu. My brotherand I shared a cabin that connected to my dad's girlfriend's sons'cabin and the balcony was connected between their cabin, our cabin, andmy dad and his girlfriend's cabin. 

My dad's girlfriend, Tam's, oldest son, Dayton who is 15 was diagnosedwith Lupus this summer and had been in and out of the hospital alotduring the last 6 months. This was a nice break for him, buthe had to stay out of the sun, so everywhere we went we had to findshade for him. 

Just because I'm a teenager and she's my dad's girlfriend, at times Tamand I get along, at times we really butt heads over things.That's what I got tired of after a while. 

Overall though, the cruise was great. It was NCL's Pride ofHawai'i. The one drawback, and apparently the travel agentwarned us, was that the service was slower than on most cruises becausethe staff was entirely American. In order to be a US flaggedship (so you don't have to stop in a foreign port), at least 75% of thecrew has to be from the US. One of our waiters said they'd beadding international staff soon, and that they'd be "running circlesaround [the American staff.]" 

One thing I love about cruises is the food. I mean, you go todinner and order 4 entrees and it doesn't cost any more, you can't holdme back from that. Of course, I am now 5lbsheavier. They also had free 24 hr. room service.Perfect for late night food while we watched the free movies,lol. 

As for the islands... 

Oahu. My dad goes to Oahu about once every 5 weeks for work,and I've been a number of times but Tam's boys had never been, so itwas fun to show them Waikiki and such. Of course, the day wewere doing most of our walking around was when we were waiting for itto be time to go home, Christmas day, so most things wereclosed. 

Hawai'i

We docked in Hilo, got off the boat, and found a guy willing to givethe 6 of us a tour for less than it would have been for 2 of us if we'dbooked it on the boat. We went up to see the volcano whichwas very cool. 

That night, the boat went by one part of the island where the lavaspills into the water. It was pitch black, then brightorange. Really impressive.

Maui. We rented a Lincoln Towncar, the only car they had leftthat would seat 6, and drove the road to Hana. That wasspectacular. The only problem is that I am still sore fromtrying to hold onto the handles because I was in the middle seat, andmy dad was practicing some kind of crazy driving. 

The next day we took a taxi over to this beach where there weresupposed to be sea turtles. After snorkeling around for aboutan hour, slicing my hand open, and spotting a massive puffer fish, asea turtle swam right by me. Charlie and I followed it for abit, alerting our fellow snorkelers, one of which told us that therewere a bunch on the rocks. Well, we headed up there, and theywere right. At least five at a time in the shallow water atopsome lava rock, feeding on the plants there. It was prettyimpressive. 

Hawai'i

Kona. I don't really remember too much of what we did here, sad isn'tit. I know we got back to the boat early enough for me to dothe water slide a bunch of times. 

Kuaui. The first day we went horse back riding, Tam and I.That was really fun. Then we did a taxi tour of certain partsof the island. The next day we went to the beach. 

One thing that was interesting was, although there were people fromother countries onboard, the variations just betweenAmericans. It always amazes me that places like California,Hawaii, Texas, and Alaska are all part of the same country. 

Then there were the things people said, like the fact that there arepeople that don't know what edamame (sp?) are. And the ladythat asked, "Y'all know what them there spiky things are on thatrock? The ones that look like cactus?" It took me aminute to figure out she was talking about the sea urchins,lol. 

I'm going to stop now, the bunnies are making some kind of a commotionin the other room. I think they're hungry again.


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2006)

Your cruise trip sounds wonderful - I bet Fiona and Timmy would have loved it too 

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Jan 1, 2007)

*LuvaBun wrote:*


> Your cruise trip sounds wonderful - I bet Fiona and Timmywould have loved it too
> 
> Jan


I'm not so sure how they would have felt about all thatwater. Luckily my mom is just about the best pet sitter theycould ever have, so they were very well taken care of (okay,spoiled). I mean, come on, she even finished up their bondingfor me. Now if I could only get around to finishing up withtheir cage.


----------



## Haley (Jan 1, 2007)

Sounds like a fun trip, although I think I would die being in a cabin with my brother for a week 

So are Timmy and Fiona in the same cage now?? Fully bonded?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2007)

*Haley wrote:*


> Sounds like a fun trip, although I think I would die beingin a cabin with my brother for a week
> 
> So are Timmy and Fiona in the same cage now?? Fully bonded?


Yeah, I was liking Charlie being gone, and not only did I have to sharea cabin with him, my two essentially step-brothers were in theconnecting cabin. Just reminding me why I love going to anall girls' school.

Timmy and Fiona are officially bonded now. They love eatingtogether and grooming eachother. I think they spend theirdays talking about how mad they are at me for not expanding their cageyet like I'd planned to do over break. I just need some moretime to do it. 

My mom is planning a wedding for them. Those naughty bunnies,living together before they're married.  I thinkFiona will be wearing the tux and Timmy'll be in the veil since italready looks like Fiona's in a tux and she definately "wears thepants" in the relationship. If there is a wedding, I promisethere will be pictures.


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2007)

Thats great! :yes:

I love the idea of the wedding. You could make Fiona a little veil. 

And of course we will need pics! :wink


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2007)

I've oficially begun the extension on the bunnymansion. I'm not sure if I'm going to allow them into it ornot yet. I have a feeling that the first thing they'll do isto mark their territory, and since I'm sick and I have finals at schoolnext week, I'm not sure that I'm ready to clean that up justyet. 

Spoiled bunnies.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 10, 2007)

Fiona lept off my lap today, and right under theChristmas tree, one of her new favorite hiding spots. Shereally likes watching me climb under after her, then running out theother side. I just don't want her to chew on the light cord,or pee on the carpet. It's an artificial tree. Wehaven't had the time, okay, the willpower, to take it downyet. 
















Hmmm, what's this?






Ooohhhh, fun!






Let's straighten this out... I didn't touch the tree skirt, really.






I finally caught her and put her back in her cage with Timmy. She promptly resorted to cuddling. 






Ooh, what's that flashy thing?


----------



## missyscove (Jan 11, 2007)

The naughty little girl did it again.I overslept today, 25 minutes, which left me with 45 minutes before Ihad to leave the house. I went ahead and let the bunnies outinto their playpen after my shower like I usually do, then Fionaproceeded to escape and run and hide under my mom's bed. Mymom got up right after that. Neither of us could get her tocome out. We figured she'd come out on her own.Well, finally, she did, but I couldn't catch her before she got backunder. 

I couldn't manage to get her out before I had to leave to get to mycarpool's house on time. I went ahead and unpluggedthe extension cord that runs under there, so she wouldn't seriouslyelectrocute herself while we were gone. When I did that Imanaged to mildly electrocute myself where she had chewed thewire. 
So we raced to my carpool's house and my mom went right back home whereshe found Fiona in her 2nd favorite hiding spot, under the Christmastree. 
She says Fiona boxed her paws at her at first, then literally lept intoher arms, as if to say, "take me back to my cage, now!" 
She them proceeded to scarf down her lettuce. 
My poor baby, we've both had a scary day. Now she's snuggling on my lap. 

If only I could make her stop hiding under the bed, my life would be so much easier.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi, I know exactly what you are saying about them getting under the bed. 

Our Daisy Mae hasrun under our bed a couple oftimes. We have 2 ofthose big plastic containersthat we store our clothes in under the bed. I looked like acrazy woman going from one side of the bed to the other, every time Iwas on one side she went to the other. Then she would get in betweenthe two containers. It took me over half an hour to get herout. Needless to say our bedroom door is always closed nowwhen she has her run time.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 11, 2007)

We try to keep the doors closed, it's just thatmy mom always forgets, and I can't close my bedroom door, because Ican't close off the heater vent in there, and it's first on the linefor the heater, and if I close my door it gets really really hot inthere, while really cold in the rest of the house. Luckily,it seems she hasn't figured out about the other beds in thehouse. 
The funny/nice thing is, when she's out, if you walk around the houseand go "Fiona are you in here?" she thumps back, lol. Oneday, my mom didn't hear her thump back, but she finally found her,ontop of my brother's bed hanging out with his stuffedanimals. Silly rabbit.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2007)

So now I've got a 2x2x2 nic cube cage attatchedto their regular cage. I'm trying to convince my mom to letme make it one cube longer. My mom's boyfriend is in theprocess of selling his sign shop, but he should be able to bring mesome coroplast. In the meantime, I've got some newspapers andstuff on the top level to protect their feet. They reallyseem to enjoy it, but they're preocupied with marking theirterritory.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2007)

I was so proud of Fiona. I'd beenholding her on my lap here, then, right after I put her back in hercage, she peed right in her litterbox. Such a goodgirl. 

One of them, or both, however, won't stop peeing on the floor in their "addition."

I thought I'd share a few pictures of their new setup. 

Sorry for the mess in there.


----------



## Haley (Jan 15, 2007)

What a neat set up! So they can hop right from the cage to the NIC part? Very cool.

I guess its expected that they will be peeing a bt in the new additionarea. Marking the territory and what not. Do you have a second litterbox in the addition? That might be something to consider..


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2007)

They have two litter boxes right now, but arereally only using the one. I don't have the time to go outand get them another as I have finals Tuesday, Wednesday, and Thursdayand I'm supposed to be studying, not cleaning up afterbunnies. 

It'll be tough to explain why I failed my finals, lol.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 15, 2007)

Aww, what a good girl Fiona is . And I really like the new set up - looks like they do too!

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, I have no pictures now, but...

The extension is now 2x2x3 long. My mom got a large oil drippan at osh that fits 3 grids long, by about 2.5 grids wide.We put that underneath the "addition" to protect the floor. 

We have two VERY spoiled bunnies. 

I think this is as big as the "addition" is going to get. Mymom dosn't want it any taller than the couch, since it's behind thecouch.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 18, 2007)

Alright, my original babies are jealous that the bunnies were getting all the picture taking. 

A very busy shadow...







And my little sweetheart with her new faux suede deer moose thing that was on sale. She loves it.


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

your goldie girls are beautiful, they have suchlovely faces! I'm a sucker for the golden retrievers, i work with themquite often and i've never met one with a bad personality always soloving, friendly and playful!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2007)

I thought perhaps I ought to share Fiona and Timmy's "theme songs" along with some more pictures. 

First Fiona, 

Fionalicious

-to the tune of Fionas Fergalicious

[Timmy] 
Listen up ya'll, Cuz this is it 
The beat that I'm thumpin' is de-li-cious 

[Fiona] 
Fionalicious definition make them bucks go loco 
They want my treasure so they get their pleasures from my photo 
You could see me, you can't squeeze me 
I ain't easy, I ain't sleazy 
I got reasons why I tease 'em 
Bucks just come and go like seasons 

[Hook] 
Fionalicious(so delicious) 
But I ain't a bad bunny 
And if you was suspicious 
All that stuff is fictitious 
I give kisses (lick, lick) 
That puts them bucks on rock, rock 
And they be lining down the cage just to watch what I got (four, tres, two, uno) 

[Chorus] 
So delicious (It's hot, hot) 
So delicious (I put them bucks on rock, rock) 
So delicious (they wanna taste of what I got) 
I'm Fionalicious (b-b-b-b-b-bunny, bunny) 

[Verse 2] 
Fionalicious def-, Fionalicious def-, Fionalicious def- [def fading echo] 
Fionalicious definition make them bucks go crazy 
They always claim they know me 
Comin' to me call me Stacy (Hey Stacy) 
I'm the F to the I, O, the N the A 
And can't no other bunny put it down like me 

[Hook] 
I'm Fionalicious (so delicious) 
My dewlap stayin luscious 
I be up in the pen just working on my thumpin
He's my witness (oooh wee) 
I put yo' buck on rock rock 
And he be lining down the cage just to watch what I got (four, tres, two, uno) 

[Chorus] 
So delicious (It's hot, hot) 
So delicious (I put them bucks on rock, rock) 
So delicious (they wanna taste of what I got) 
I'm Fionalicious (hold hold hold hold hold up, check it out) 

[Vamp] 
Baby, baby, baby 
If you really want me 
Honey get some patience 
Maybe then you'll get a snuggle
I'm a bunny, bunny, I am always hungry
Pellets so tasty, tasty, theyll make you crazy 

[Timmy] 
T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tastey, T to the A to the S T E Y girl you tasty 
D to the E to the L I C I O U S, D to the E to the, to the, to the, hit it Fiona 

[Fiona] 
All the time I turn around brotha's gather round always looking at me up and down looking at my 
(uuhh) 
I just wanna say it now I ain't tryin to round up drama little mama I don't wanna take your man 
And I know I'm comin off just a little bit conceited and I keep on repeating how the bucks wanna eat it 
But I'm tryin' to tell, that I can't be treated like clientel 
Cuz' they say she 

[Hook] 
Fionalicious(so delicious) 
But I ain't a bad bunny 
And if you was suspicious 
All that stuff is fictitious 
I give kisses (lick, lick) 
That puts them bucks on rock, rock 
And they be lining down the cage just to watch what I got (four, tres, two, uno)

[Chorus] 

It's so delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye) 
So delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye) 
So delicious (aye, aye, aye, aye) 
I'm Fionalicious, b-b-b-b-b-bunny, bunny

[Timmy] 
B to the U, to the N N &amp; Y girl you bunny, 
B to the U, to the N N &amp; Y girl you bunny
B to the U, to the N N &amp; Y girl you bunny, 
B to the U, to the, to the, to the, to the (four, tres, two, uno) 
To the D to the E to the L I C I O U S, 
to the D to the E to the L I C I O U S, 
to the D to the E to the L I C I O U S, 
to the D to the E to the, to the, to the, to the, to the (four, tres, two, uno)



















And Timmy's song...



Timmy Hides Out
-to the tune of Daniel Powters Jimmy Gets High


Timmy you know, everybody hates you when you're peein outside your box
So you hide out tonight
And Timmy you lied, I wonder if you ever get yourself out here alive
So you hide out tonight

'Cause you don't need Christina to make it on your own
You dont need Fiona you'd rather be alone
So Timmy chows down tonight
And Timmy eats hay tonight
I must confess, I'm a real live wire
Timmy you and me well get along a while
Timmy hides out tonight

Timmy you lied, I'm hoping that soon maybe life it don't pass you by
So Timmy hides out tonight
And Timmy you know, everybody hates you when you're living off your alfalfa cubes
So you hide out tonight

'Cause you don't need Christina to make it on your own
You don't need Fiona you'd rather be alone
So Timmy hides out tonight
And Timmy hides out tonight
I must confess, I'm a real live wire
Timmy you and me well get along a while
Timmy hides out tonight

I've been so confused
And I just hope it all gets back to you
So Timmy hides out tonight

I must confess, I'm a real live wire
Timmy you and me we get along a while
So Timmy hides out tonight

And I hope it'll be all right
Timmy hides out tonight
And I hope it'll be all right

Timmy you know, everybody hates you when youre peein' outside your box
So you hide out


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 22, 2007)

LOL!! Well done - great lyrics . And great pics too! Your babies are looking good!

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2007)

Thank you, but please do not inflate their egos. 

I'm sure my choir teacher would be oh so very proud of my new lyrics, lol.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 28, 2007)

Now the buns have two large litterboxes. Fiona wouldn&#39;t stop moving/spilling the smaller one. I think she was trying to say, "why did you put this box here mom? I like to pee in this corner!"

I finally got the external hardrive I ordered, so now all of my pictures are on there, along with all of my itunes files and I finally have some hardrive space on my laptop!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2007)

I had them run around in the hallway for a bit today. They started grooming eachother. 















Then they decided to play tag. 





(My mom is the one making all the background noise.)


----------



## LuvaBun (Feb 8, 2007)

They are so cute. I notice Fiona just gave Timothy a quick lick, then expected him to groom and worship her . Little Diva!

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Feb 8, 2007)

Timmy and I share something in common, we're both bunny slaves.


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh such lovely couple.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 9, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh such lovely couple.


Thank you! They do look good together, don't they. 

:dutch:brown-bunny


----------



## Haley (Feb 12, 2007)

I missed the new pics! And I love the songs!

For some reason, I have always called Basil "Basilicious". So when thatsong came out I couldnt help but hear Basilicious in my head 

Oh, and I love this one:






Im amazed at how much Timmy does look like Lucy. The coloring is almostexact (except the white on his nose) and hes bigger, of course. 

Your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## missyscove (Feb 13, 2007)

Awww, thank you. 

I let them run around in the hallway for a few hours today. They had quite the fun time. Spoiled bunnies.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in a funky mood, so I thought I'd post somerandom information about me. I'm sure I've already sharedalot of this, but oh well...

-I'm 16 years old
-My parents separated when I was six, but didn't become divorced until last year.
-I still don't have my driver's licence. I'm one more drivinglesson away from getting it, but then I have to pass thetest. 
-I've gone to Catholic schools since Kindergarten. I went toa Presbyterian pre school. I'm now a Junior in an all-girls,Catholic high school of 425 girls. I love it. 
-I'm also an altar server, I have been since I was in 6th grade, and a leader in my Church's confirmation class. 
-I also volunteer at my local animal shelter whenever I can -it's anobsession- and my mom and I volunteer with a hospice program, thoughright now we don't havea patient to visit. 
-I have an animal obsession, and I make great animal noises. 
-My favorite food is our family friend who is also a chef's chocolate mousse. 
-I'm incredibly shy. I never really had any friends untilmidway through my freshman year of highschool. I think that'spartially because I look for people like me- smart enough not to makestupid mistakes.
-I don't do drugs, drink, smoke, etc. I've chosen friends whodon't either, so I have absolutely no desire to. I do,however, have a strangely large amount of knowledge about alcohol, forsomeone who doesn't drink it, due to my father's love of German beerand our chef/friend's love of wine and cognac. 
-I've never had a boyfriend, haven't kissed a guy, and have no desire to do either. 
-I can't dance, don't watch much tv, and listen to music no one else-my age- seems to listen to: Don Ho, Rolling Stones, Silbermond, O-Zone,etc. 
-On my mom's side of the family, I have 3 cousins : Amanda-26, engaged,Becky-25, married w/ 2 kids, and Carlena-22 and and 2 step-cousinsAustin-18, and Logan-16 (my mom's deceased step father's son's kids)-all girls. We don't see the step cousins ever since mystep-grandfather died, though they went/go to school very close tomine. Both of them were exceptional tennis players.Two of my other cousins did pageants. 
-On my dad's side of the family I have four cousins- all boys: Myaunt's kids: Billy-27 and married now, Shaun- 20, and My Uncle's kids:Michael Jr.- 20- just joined the French foreign legion on a 5 yearcontract, If he finishes up this final week, he'll be through, andMatt- 18. We haven't seen any of them since my grandma diedof cancer in 2001. After that, my dad and his siblings gotinto a big fight over the money and the house, which we just sold overthe summer, finally, and we're no longer allowed to talk to myaunt. 
-I was e-mailing and talking to my cousin Michael since last summer,until he moved to France, and he was supposed to visit over the summer,but he was no longer allowed to after my dad's girlfriend Tam's oldestson, Dayton,was diagnosed with Lupus, and not doingwell. I was really disappointed, and I have a feeling that-even though I shouldn't- I will always blame Dayton for my not gettingto see my cousin. Partially because I'm worried that he won'tcome back. 
-The last thing we heard of Billy, he got married over thesummer. I saw him while we were cleaning out my grandma'shouse. Famous last words: "give me a hug because I probablywon't ever see you again" that still makes me cry whenever I thinkabout it. I don't see how 3 adults can do that to their kids,even if most of them are older. (I'm the youngest of all mycousins). 
-Last we heard of Shaun, he was going through AA with his stepdad. My technical uncle, Bill, who I never met, used to repowith my dad, then joined the Hell's Angels. There's a greatstory about him hiding some stolen weapons in my aunt's house, then sheturned them in to the police. He has since died. 
-We have a 356 Porsche Carrera Speedster in our garage that my dadoringinally restored with his dad, a German guy intensly into Germancars, that has supposedly been our summer project ever since.When my dad's dad died, all of his porsche's- except this one, weredonated to a museum. A guy who was a friend of his just wrotea book of 356 literature and dedicated it to my grandfather. 
-My mom's dad died when she was 4. My dad's dad died when mydad was in college. Both of my grandmothersremarried. Both of those husbands and one of my grandmothershave since died. 

Okay, I'll stop and go to sleep now.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 28, 2007)

So my brother's dog, Shadow, has taken quite aliking to bunny poop. She can't walk by the cage now withoutchecking to see if any have made their way out onto the floor. Ifthey're there, she scarfs them up. It's kind of gross, but Ican't decide whether or not this is worse than her eating her ownpoop.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 2, 2007)

I set up theplaypen outside today so they could enjoy the warm weather and feel thewind in their fur for a bit. 

WARNING: Lots of pictures!







































What are you doing mommy?































If only I could get my hed screwed on right...


----------



## TumpieRabbit (Mar 3, 2007)

These pics are great, I wish Thumps would standstill long enough for me to get one that clear. I was wondering, do yougroom your bunnies, like give them baths and stuff or just brush them?It looks like they are very well groomed.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you. Timmy is blushing now...

I don't bathe them, I rarely brush them. They groomthemselves... all the time, as you can see from the videos and thepictures. 

I don't get them to sit still for pictures either, I just have a speedy camera.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow, Timmy must be a really dirty bunny to clean himself for so long.

I love that pic with him "screwing his head on right!" AndMiss Fiona is stunning as always. Loki sends hislove. :bunnyheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 4, 2007)

Great pics. They look so happy out there 

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Mar 5, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> And Miss Fiona is stunning as always. Loki sendshis love. :bunnyheart




Fiona sends hers right back. Don't tell Timmy.


----------



## TweedBunny (Mar 5, 2007)

Those lyrics are great, lol! Timmy is such a cute bunny! Im glad your mom lets you keep them!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 5, 2007)

*TweedBunny wrote:*


> Those lyrics are great, lol! Timmy is such a cute bunny! Imglad your mom lets you keep them!




Fiona was the replacement for my brother when he went tocollege. I think Timmy is the replacement for me.Unless of course I can take them with me, but the understanding is thatthey are her rabbits.

Yes, my mom has 2 new children.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 6, 2007)

So I stayed home from school sick today: I'vegot a sore throat and I'm rather nauseous. This does meanthat I get to make my mom clean out the rabbit cage. I thinkshe secretly likes it because it means she gets to give the bunniessome extra sweet talkin'.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 7, 2007)

Alright, so today I stayed home sick,again. (Please pray for me to get better, like,now). My mom was at work so it was just me and thepets. 

I have discovered that apparently my bunnies are not just active atdusk and dawn, no, they spend the whole day digging at their metal pan,digging at their phonebook, throwing things around... they arespoiled.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

You better?

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## missyscove (Mar 9, 2007)

Eh, I'm alright, thanks for askingthough. I've still got a stuffy nose and a sligltly sorethroat, but now I've also got cramps... yuck.

I have to take the SAT tomorrow morning. Hopefully I'm alright when it comes time for that.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 9, 2007)

Sheesh. You remind meof me, start feeling better and some thing else starts.

Alicia and The Zoo Crew! (2007)


----------



## missyscove (Mar 10, 2007)

In case anyone was wondering... the SAT went pretty well. Now it's just that awful wait for the scores.

So... I took the test at UCLA which is... literally... right across thestreet from my school, so I knew where we were going, but I don't knowmy way around the part of the campus we had to go to. We hadto be there at 7:45, at 8 they posted the rooms we'd be in, a fewbuildings away, yeah, we had to go find them. 

Once we finally get in the room, the desks are maybe 8" by 8",reeeeeeely tiny. Too tiny for the answer sheet and the testbooklet and the calculator... ugh. 

We didn't start the actual test till like 9 because that's how long ittakes to answer "but I don't know my social security number" with "it'soptional" like 100 times...

I needed like 30 more seconds to finish my essay, the question which Icannot disclose or apparently College Board will kill me. Iwill, however, hint that, as with every SAT essay question, I was ableto use MLK in my answer. 

All the other sections went really well. I'm a weirdperson... I like to take standardized tests. I think they'refun.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 10, 2007)

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 10, 2007)

Oh yeah, after the SAT, my mom and I went to theChipotle in Beverly Hills, great people watching. I meanreally really good people watching.

Has anyone else been to a Chipotle? I have an obsession. soooooooooo yummy in my tummy.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 13, 2007)

There's something up with Fiona'sfoot. If anyone has some advice, I posted in theinfirmary.http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19773&amp;forum_id=16


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2007)

I thought I'd post some pictures of Timmy from this weekend. Okay, pictures and movies. 

That's my mom &amp; her boyfriend in the background. 

Edit: I just noticed that in the movie it looks like I'm grabbing onto Timmy's ears, don't worry, I'm not.


----------



## kellyjade (Mar 14, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> this pic is hilarious:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## missyscove (Mar 14, 2007)

Awww, thank you. Timmy's such a good boy. Well, except for the whole nipping thing.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks alot now another toy my guys need.

:bunnydance:Aliciaand The Zoo Crew!(2007):bunnydance::bunnydance:and:bunnydance::bunnydance:Breethe The Moo Cow Bunny:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Mar 15, 2007)

:shock:you don't have one?

Everybunny needs a slikny.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 15, 2007)

Do not encourage!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 15, 2007)

Who? Meeeee? I got that slinky forfree. Best free toy ever. It's just as fun for themto play with as it is for me to watch.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 16, 2007)

Uuuummmm, those were Awesome! Beautiful baby. I want more vids, and I know, I'll get some too. 

You will die if you see Snuffles on a vid-he's a little :craziness.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 16, 2007)

The problem with posting videos is I can't crop me out of them.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 16, 2007)

I love the photos of Timmy from this weekend - so very cute!

Peg


----------



## missyscove (Mar 17, 2007)

Fiona and Timmy started fighting thismorning. I have no idea why. Any tips?http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=19910&amp;forum_id=1&amp;jump_to=283192


----------



## missyscove (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, I can't really update on the bunnies rightnow, since I'm at my dad's house. (Don't worry, they're beingwell taken care of). 

Anyway, we just got back from a Kings Hockey game. There'ssomething nice about being able to cheer for our teams, and then theywin. Though I really prefer Dodger's games, Kings games areprobably my second favorite. We get a portion of the season'stickets for both teams. 

My favorite part of a game: when they play "I love LA." 

Now, I've got a question. Those of you who go to sports gamesin your area, do they play any songs there that relate to theteam/city? 

Before the game we went to the Original Pantry. Anyone elsebeen there? That's some serious quality eating. Ihad the New York, medium. Yummy. Great breadtoo. Now I'm getting myself hungry again. 

Another question. For anyone who's been to the LA area, what was the best place you ate at? 

And... I feel like other people have weird impressions of LA.Is that true? Kind of like this morning when I was listeningto Wheezer's (I think) Beverly Hills. I was like, well, noteveryone in/near Beverly Hills has the life that's depicted in thatsong. 

Or, like today at the Pantry. There were 2 groups of Japanesetourists- looking extra touristy. You can tell they'retourists when they take pictures of the buildings and look like theythink we might steal their money at any moment. Trust me, noteveryone in downtown LA is out to steal your money.Just the guy with the bacon-wrapped hot dogs.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 19, 2007)

Those of you who might be wondering about Fiona: 

Physically, she looks pretty silly. She's got a bite on bothsides of her neck and one on her ear. Not deep, and they'redefinately healing up. I clean them up every day with somehydrogen peroxide and then put some neosporin on them. Shedoes look kind of silly when the neosporin gets on ther fur nearby,like she's going for a punk rocker look with some gel. 

Emotionally, she's back to her feisty self with me. She andTimmy like to sit next to eachother still, on opposite sides of thecage barrier. I don't really know if that's an I want tocuddle or an I want to attack sit yet. 


EDIT: 

Cleaning her up more, I noticed she's got a few more spots on herback. They seem to be healing as well, but I cleaned them upa bit more and put some neosporin on them too. I feel so badfor her, like it's my fault. Please tell me it isn't my faultshe got beat up. If things don't keep healing, she'll begoing right to the vet. 

The weird thing is, this is pretty much exactly what just happened to afriend of mine's bunny. Her other boy beat him up.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2007)

No. it's not your fault at all. They were bondedand something just caused the fight to happen. You couldn't have knownthat was to happen.

It sounds as though Fiona is healing nicely. Pernod was the same afterfighting with Shadow - I kept discovering tiny little marks on herwhich scabbed over on their own. As long as there isn't any sign ofinfection, or pain, I think she'll be just fine 

Jan


----------



## missyscove (Mar 21, 2007)

Fiona is sitting in my lap now. She keeps asking, "who's that pretty bunny on the screen??? Me???????


----------



## missyscove (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, more than a week since I last updated, bad bad me...

I'm sitting on my kitchen floor now with Timmy runningaround. I re-introduced the two of them tonight.Most of Fiona's scabs have fallen off by now. She looks muchbetter. 

First they were busy exploring, then they noticed eachother.They were friendly at first, then Fiona started trying to nip timmy'srump. I would thump at her by smacking my hand on the floorand she'd stop. After about 20 minutes, she wouldn't, and Ididn't want them getting hurt, so now she's back in her cage and Timmyis in here, jumping over the dogs as they sleep. 

I certainly hope they will rebond.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so proud of myself now. Afterbeing the sort of person who has never gone on a date or taken a dateto a dance, let alone wanted to go to a dance...

I have succesfully found myself a prom date as well as one for a friendof mine and possibly one for another friend (he's calling meback). My friends were also very impressed by my secret bankof guy friends I've been hiding... Not to mention that I gotthem from my church and promised I'd only come up with reputableguys. Do you know how hard it is to find guys that arereputable and lack girlfriends... I never knew it would be so tough...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 29, 2007)

Oh yes I know. I was a weird one had plenty of nice guys to go to dances with but prefered going alone.


----------



## missyscove (Mar 30, 2007)

So, they dont attack eachother from their cages,but they do in neutral territory. And I got betweenthem. I was trying to grab Fiona, and Timmy got me.Now I've got two nice cuts on the side of my arm. Idisinfected it, put on neosporin and a bandaid, and now I'm icingit. I really don't want it to look all ugly... I'm going toEurope in 2 days...

Any bonding suggestions? I tried the vanilla on the noses thing too. 

Fiona is currently sitting next to my dog. I think she thinks missy is a piece of furniture or something.


----------



## Haley (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry I havent been to your blog in a while!

I am glad Fiona is healing nicely, I was worried about her. Bonding maytake a while, as you know. Did you try a car ride or in the bath tub?Although if youre leaving for Europe you may want to wait until you getback. 

Im excited for you to have a prom date! How exciting! My prom was awful(the dj apparently had a bunch of his cds stolen the day of and he wasplaying awful music-think Macarena ). I hope yours is better.

Have a great time in Europe, where are you going? Im so jealous!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm leaving Sunday for Belgium, France,&amp; Switzerland with my school. They do trips like thisevery spring. Last spring, I went to Italy. I'mreally looking forward to it. Don't worry, my mom will betaking care of the bunnies.


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

Wow, thats so exciting! We never had such cooltrips. I would love to go to Italy. Ive been to England, Scottland,Ireland but thats it. Take lots of pics for us so we can livevicariously!

Have fun!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 31, 2007)

lol, Haley,there are actually 3 tripsthis year, mine, one to Argentina, and the third to the UK.They left today. 

We'll be flying Luftansa, just like we did last year. We havea short layover in the Munich airport before we continue to Brussels.

I will be taking my camera and will most definately be sharing pictures. 

Going to Italy was really cool. Especially the Eastercelebration in Florence outside il duomo... fireworks, very cool...Here's a short video of it. 









Here's a description of what happens at the celebration.

http://www.ilguelfobianco.it/fr/easter_in_florence_scoppio_del_carro_festival_03fr5192en.htm


----------



## missyscove (Mar 31, 2007)

Here are some more pictures for you, Haley.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 31, 2007)

WOW!


----------



## missyscove (Mar 31, 2007)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> WOW!


I know, right. It was a really cool trip. The bestpart was that I was taking AP European History that year, so we wereseeing all the things we'd been studying: the pieta, brunelleschi's(sp?) doors, the vatican, etc. And, as a Catholic school,there were some awesome, awesomechurches. Hopefullythis year's trip is as awesome as that one was. 



Back to rabbits... this is a rabbit forum afterall, right. 

I've got Fiona in a carrier in the kitchen now, and Timmy runningaround her, sitting on the carrier, chinning it, etc. Thisway they can see &amp; smell eachother, but can't hurteachother. I had fiona out and Timmy in a little whileago. 

I can tell they like playing in the kitchen... now if I can get thembonded they can spend alot more time in here. Since it'sgetting closer to summer, we're considering moving their cages to acooler room of the house as the one they're in now gets really warm inthe summertime. That and if I get accepted, I'm going to asummer program at Cornell for 6 weeks which means my mom will beresponsible for them. If they rebonded before then we couldmaybe give them the run of the hallway which would be great. 

Now if only Timmy would stop peeing outside of his litterbox... ugh.


----------



## Haley (Mar 31, 2007)

Those pics are gorgeous! Im definitely in need of a vacation. Im so jealous!

Good luck on the bonding. Im sure they will be buddies again soon


----------



## missyscove (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm baaaackkkkkk... I'll definately besharing pictures later from my trip. As for now, I've beenawake for 29 hours with about 3 hours of sleep on the planes.Lots of coca-cola and chocolate will keep anyone awake. 

I'm dying to take a shower and brush my teeth. I brought back lots of stuff, too bad none of you can have any of them.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 10, 2007)

Okay, my trip journal turned word document turned copy/paste.More pictures still to come. 

Day 1: Sunday, April 1, 2007[/b]

LAX àMunich, Germany à Brussels, Belgium(Monday April 2, 2007)



Day 2: Monday, April 2, 2007[/b]

Brussels, Belgium à Bruges, Belgium 



After a very long plane ride, wearrived in Munich, Germany for a short layover. I got somenice pictures of Germany, from the airport and the plane.During our free time I got some good Germany souvenirs.

Once we landed, we collected ourbaggage and met Thierry, our ACIS tour guide and Peiter, out busdriver. 

Peiter drove us a few hours intoBruges, a small, old, Belgian town. The streets were sonarrow that the bus couldnt fit down them, so we had to walk a fewblocks to the hotel. The cobblestone streets and aged, brickbuildings gave the town a comfortable, welcoming feel. We hadabout an hour to get ready for dinner at a nearby restaurant.

Our meal was asparagus soup, turkeywith really pretty fried things of mashed potato, and a decadent applepie/cake thing with home-made whipped cream. 

After dinner, we walked into the townsquare where we admired the city hall which had been built in the1350s. We then returned to our hotel room to shower andsleep, ready for a 7:00 am wake up call to return intoBrussels. 

Our trip started out with 3 Seniors(Sabrina, Myrna, and Margy), 2 juniors (me and the other Christina) and19 sophomores. We also had 3 teachers and our tour guide,Thierry. 



Day 3: Tuesday April 3, 2007[/b]

Bruges àWaterloo à Brussels



First we went to Waterloo for a cheesydiorama with a video. My favorite part was the putting toflight of the French then the blue lights started moving away from thecenter of the battle. Then we climbed the 226 steps to thetop of the mound that had been constructed in memory of the battle sothat we could see the whole field. 

We drove back into Brussels.We saw the city hall and a building created for the Worlds Fair as amodel of an atom. We also saw the statue/ fountain mannekinpiss. We had Belgian waffles, mine with bananas and chocolateand hot chocolate and more Belgian chocolate. I bought somechocolate to bring home, and some to eat and a lace butterfly becauseapparently Belgian lace is important too. 

Dinner was a chicken stew with boiledpotatoes after an interesting salad. Dessert was vanilla icecream. After dinner we walked around the canals, but it wasso cold (remember, were California girls) that we went back to thehotel early to shower, pack, &amp; sleep. 

I watched BBC on the tv, because Iwanted English. We watched the Underdog. I alsosent out about 10 postcards. 



Day 4: Wednesday April 4, 2007[/b]

Belgium à Reims, France à Paris,France



At breakfast we learned that 2 girlshad gone clubbing in Bruges we didnt really see how that waspossible. That was 2 of the sophomores. About halfof the sophomores are officially annoying and wont stop asking stupidquestions. Those two girls got sent home onThursday. 

We took a really long bus ride intoFrance. Then we went into Reims to visit Notre Dame at Reims,the cathedral. We had a little free time, then continued toParis. The Paris hotel was really nice. The roomswere smaller, but the beds were wonderful. 

Dinner was tuna salad, chicken&amp; potatoes (surprise), and fruit salad. There arecrepes everywhere. 

It took us over 2 hours to go up anddown the Eiffel tower. We were waiting in lines the wholetime. At the top, we met a group of guys from New York whotook their picture with Margy because they were impressed that she gotinto Yale, Harvard, Princeton, etc. 

While we were waiting for the elevatorfrom the 2[suP]nd[/suP] floor to the ground, there was no line, just amob. It takes a while for the elevator to show up and peoplewere getting antsy. When it was finally our turn, we gotsmashed against the wall as the whole crowd tried to get into theelevator. 



Day 5: Thursday, April 5, 2007[/b]

Paris



We took a guided tour of Paris with agreat guide. Then we saw THE Notre Dame cathedral and hadcrepes for lunch. Mine was nutella and banana, akayummy. After lunch we took the metro to the Louvre where wesaw the Mona Lisa and the Coronation of Napoleon among otherworks. We even saw an Egyptian Sphinx. Then wevisited the local shops where I got a scarf and a sweatshirt.

Then we took the metro back to thehotel to dress for our special dinner. We finally got to picksomething other than poultry and potatoes. I had a reallygood salad with cheese and olives and even tried theescargot. It had a pesto-like sauce on it that Iliked. I also had veal which was excellent. Then we had theseice cream things for dessert. I also drank the entire carafeof coke because it was free, for the first time, and no one else wantedany. After dinner: a night tour of Paris where most of usfell asleep. 



Day 6: Friday, April 6, 2007[/b]

Paris



Our last day in Paris. Wewent shopping at the Galleria Lafayette where I quickly learned that Iam not willing to pay for anything sold inside a building. Wealso saw the opera that the Phantom of the Opera was writtenabout. It has a pool of water underneath to enhance theacoustics. 

Then we took the metro back to thehotel to meet the bus that took us to Versailles.

Versailles was reallybeautiful. The gardens were somewhat bare since it was stilltoo cold for flowers and fountains. It was neverthelessimpressive. 

After Versailles, we had crepes fordinner. I had egg &amp; cheese, then chocolate.Id had a quiche for lunch. 

Then we went to moumart, the mount ofmartyrs. We visited the Basilica there then the local shopsand artists. I had my portrait drawn for 30 Euros, I talkedmy way down from 50. It was impressive. We walkedback by the Moulin Rouge and the café from Amelie. We didntreturn to the hotel until 00:30. I still cant get used tothat military time. 



Day 7: Saturday, April 7, 2007[/b]

Paris àGeneva à Lausanne



We took the TGV train from Paris toGeneva. The train ride was about 3.5 hrs. Most ofus slept on the train, no that the view was that great: tree, hill,bush, grass, cow, grass. 

It took us a long time to get to ourhotel which can basically be described in 4 words: shiny, blue, silver,pink aka ugly. In Geneva it took an hour to find SwissFranks since the banks, even the famous Swiss banks, are closed onSaturdays. Then we had Ice cream. We walked fromLausanne to Ouchy for dinner: tomato soup, spaghetti, veggies, turkey,and ice cream. Then we went to a neat park and played on theswings then walked back, though we got lost. 



Day 8: Sunday, April 8, 2007[/b]

Lausanne à Gruyers à Chateau deChillon



Gruyers was a nice town. Wedid some shopping. I am now the proud owner of a cuckooclock. J We had afondue lunch which was excellent. Then we went to the Chateaude Chillon, an old Chateu on its own island. That was reallycool. Dinner at the hotel was not so cool. I thinkthey went to the stupid American section of their grocerystore. We had alphabet soup, flavorless chicken and rice, andchocolate pudding stuff that was really, really bad.



Day 9: Monday, April 9, 2007[/b]

Geneva àMunich à LAX



We woke up at 3:15 to leave at4:00. Our plane left at 7:00 for Munich. In Munichwe shopped in the DFS. I love duty free. Then weflew over 11 hrs back to LA. It was nice to be somewherewhere the people who wanted to see my passport spoke mylanguage. Customs took over an hour, though we had nothing todeclare. I went home and slept for 14 hrs. I lovesleep.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow...those pictures of Italy areAMAZING!! Italy's one of the places I've got on my list tovisit eventually. And you're pictures just affirm that allthe more! 

Wow...I can't wait to see all the pics from your recent journey!! 

I'll be checking your blog! 

Hugs!

Rosie &amp; the Herd :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 10, 2007)

Very Nice!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, pictures... lots of pictures...Keep in mind that this is a small selection of 748 pictures, movies,&amp; audio files...

Munich: 

















Belgium:











Waterloo





Brussels








































France: 





























































This is where they executed Marie Antoinette















Fun loving piegon















Versailles Chapel





Marie Antoinette's bed


















































Switzerland


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh wow.:shock:


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, Alicia said it all...wow. I don't think words could quite adequately describe the beauty you've seen...

Just reminds me why I want to go those various places...

Wow...beauty you just don't find here in the US. (Especiallynot here in Southern California, eh, MissysCove?) Hehe! 

Hugs!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 12, 2007)

Aww, though we may lack century old buildings,(with the exception of Los Encinos State Historic parkhttp://los-encinos.org/)but we're cool anyway, don't you think. I'm glad to be hereat home where people ask for my passport in English though. 

Yes, I definately recognize that I am a lucky kid to get totravel. Mostly when things happen like... Tuesday I went to apot luck party for volunteers at the shelter. One of theACT's is like, I haven't seen you around for a while. I'mlike, umm, I was out of town. Once I tell her where I went,she calls over the other ACT's to tell them too, lol. Thenshe says, "I used to go to disneyland." 

I went to disneyland yesterday. Disneyland would be a muchhappier place if they didn't let so many people in. You canbarely move in there. I'm thinking they should just close itwhen I want to go. Then, sorry to those of you who will oneday be first timers, there are the first timers. For example,we saw one lady with a guide book to disneyland. Disneylandis rather straight forward, you don't need a guide book to find yourway around... right. Then there are the people who complainthat the rides aren'tvery intense. This isDisneyland, okay, not Six flags.(Of course, as mymom pointed out, apparently people are afraid of gang activity at MagicMountain, but the rides are soooooo much better.)


----------



## binkies (Apr 12, 2007)

That is wonderful! You are going to appreciatethat journal when you are old. Your children will too I bet. btw, myfavorite picture is the alaphabet soup. hehe


----------



## missyscove (Apr 12, 2007)

Okay, once again, back to the bunnies &amp; their bonding. 

I started off with Timmy in the carrier in the kitchen and Fionarunning around, then switched, then let them both out. Ifirst held the two of them next to eachother and rubbed their noses forsome forced cuddling. They stayed on opposite sides of thekitchen, no running across to get eachother at least. UntilFiona went into Timmy's corner. He tried to nip her, so Iseparated them. He tried again so I put Timmy back in thecarrier. Fiona chinned the carrier all over and the kitchenitself. Now she's doing laps around me. She reallylikes jumping over my dogs and my legs. 

I couldn't make it all out... something like "I am Fiona Indiana Jones Whiskers, look mom look!"

We've also discovered a fun new game where I toss the towel at her andshe attacks it with her paws, gets it arranged just right, and we do itall again. Silly rabbit.

Any tips of something else I might try?


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't know what to do with thesebunnies. Fiona won't stop getting herself in fights that shecan''t win. She's got another gash on her neck today that Ihad to clean up. Then I put Timmy in his carrier and letFiona run around thinking it was all Timmy's fault and poorFiona. 

Well, Fiona kept trying to get to Timmy through the front of thecarrier, then I'd shoo her away, then she sat on top of the carrier andpeed and pooped. Thanks Fiona, thanks alot.Apparently she enjoys teasing Timmy to the point where he bites her,then having me clean up her wounds. I don't really feel badfor her anymore. 

I think Timmy's trying to be "Top bunny" which was Fiona'sposition. I like to pretend that I'm really the top bunny butwe all know I'm just the slave.


----------



## HoneyPot (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey! I missed all your picturesbefore. Gorgeous! Did you go to the area inBrussels with all the restaurants in the alleys? That was myfavorite part of Brussles - walking around in the alleys and checkingout all the restaurant (and all the eating!!). 

I also did London, Paris, Lucerne when I went a couple yearsago. What part of Switzerland were you guys in? Ionly went to Lucerne and it was gorgeous. Doesn't everythinglook like a postcard there? I couldn't take enough photos, everythingwas just so beautiful. 

Paris for me was unexpected - I wasn't sure if I would like it, but ILOVED it and I can't wait to go back over. Funny how it's soexotic for us - all the wonderful history... and for all your luckyones who live over there - it's just day to day life.  

Great pictures!!

__________
Nadia


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2007)

We stayed in the "French" part ofSwitzerland. aka the part where they speak French.The Lufthansa flight and Munich airport have convinced me that I mustlearn German so I can look cool, lol.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 13, 2007)

We stopped in Petco today to get Fiona a newwater bottle like Timmy's since hers won't stop leaking and she's takento attacking it. -shrug- She also got a lock on crock sinceshe's decided it's fun to tip her food over. She eats it offthe floor, but I feel bad. 

We also got 2 new harnesses. I couldn't decide on the style, so we got both. 

http://www.gollygear.com/lilpal.htmthisone, but from Petco, for some reason I couldn't find it on theirwebsite. They have the striped one. I love lovelove it. Now, Timmy's 4.5 lbs, and it would not fit a largerbunny, it's almost as big as it gets on him, but it is perfect for mybunnies. I would definately reccomend it. 

We also got this onehttp://www.amazon.com/Four-Paws-Safety-Rabbit-Harness/dp/B0002ASFK0inred for them (petco, again, but the link was funky). It'snice and all, but I really love the first one after trying them bothout.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2007)

Apparently my blog is too overwhelming for people to respond. Or I'm just boring. 

Right now I'm procrastinating and depressed. Let's review:

Today is the last day of my 2 week break. I got none of thestudying I'd planned to do done. I also have 2 rather largehomework assignments that I need to get done, but I really, reallydon't want to do them.... I hate AP's!

My dad flew to Hawaii last night on a $1,500 last minute ticket to bewith the family and friends of uor family friend who justpassed. He left in such a rush that he didn't even have timeto grab his will. I was supposed to be with my dad thisweekend because my mom is doing volunteer work at the Long Beach GrandPrix with her boyfriend. Now I'm at my dad's house with hisgirlfriend who is moping because she couldn't go to Hawaii becauseshe's in tax season. 

I also just found out a few days ago that my cousin who at 19 graduatedfrom college and decided he wanted to join the French Foreign Legion,who I haven't seen for 6 years since our grandmother died, who I wassupposed to see before he left but couldn't because my dad'sgirlfriend's son went into the hospital for a while before theydiscovered he had Lupus, is currently being held in confinement (myAunt used the word Prison) in France. My uncle has 2 Frenchlawyers trying to get him out. Apparently he decided (beforethe deadline to decide) that he wanted to come home and either join theAir Force or study international business. I'm glad that he'scoming home, but a little worried about the fact that my cousin is inprison...

I also have a headache and my nose is clogged up. 

Oh, and my bunnies refuse to be friends with eachother.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 15, 2007)

If it makes you feel anybetter, I have a crapload of homework as well. I am sorry your bunniesare being little boogers. Just remember they love you. I am reallypretty hyper. I may get a bunny. Or two. Yay! I hope. I love yourpictures. (I am oretty visual. I love pictures.)
Good luck RaE


----------



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2007)

Yay! Somebody loves me! Get over here and give me a hug.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 15, 2007)

Aww, you seem so stressed. If I werethere we would go for slush puppies (even though it is rainy and grayhere, that is what I want) Then, I don't know what. But it would befun. We can totally ignore our dumb homework and find somethinginteresting and bunny-oriented to do. We can find the true secret ofperfectly bonding bunnies! Or whatever, you know, I am flexable. ExceptI am not in Cali...Hmmm...Maybe I can airmail you a cookie orsomething? 
RaE 

P.S. You have Much and Many hugs from me!:hug::hug2::grouphug:group::group2:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 15, 2007)

Yay for hugs. It's not raininghere. The weather is pretty perfect. I'd love to beout walking my dog or something... it's just this darn hw that holds meback.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 15, 2007)

Well, it is already 8:43 here. Whichis not cool, because I have a ton of Farenhiet 451 questions to do andI don't wanna! I also need to work on a science scrapbook and someother stuff that I am trying not to remember, because it just makes medepressed. Blah. :? Oh well, I will get it done. Eventually... ^.^ RaE


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2007)

Guess who took a 3 hr 15 min practice AP today... oh yeah, me. :vomit:


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey girl I have been trying to think of what to tell you with the bonding issues and I have no idea. 

Truth be told I thinkI amin the same boat as youright now. Except no one has been hurt but me. If I come up withsomething to help I will let you know.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, now I've got Timmy in the play pen withthe carrier so he can hide if he'd like. The playpen isinside the fenced off kitchen. Fiona is running around thesides of the pen. No agression, but her tail is stickingstraight up in the air. Timmy is just minding his ownbusiness. I honestly feel bad for Timmy. If Fionawas annoying me that much, I'd bite her in the neck too.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2007)

I just got back from the dentist.Apparently I'm going to go see an oral surgeon about my 3 (not 4)wisdom teeth and my mandibular tori and my palatinus torus.(bony things in my mouth that supposedly get in the way of mytongue. I just thought everyone's mouth was like that...)

I am not looking forward to this. My mom wants me to get itdone in early June. My dad wants to go on vacation with methen before I go to Cornell Summer College on June 23rd.


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 18, 2007)

Aww...you're having a difficult time of it! 

I hope things improve...


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2007)

Me too! Not to mention I've havingtrouble getting this whole prom thing planned... and I have a ratherlarge AP US packet that I was supposed to do over break and anotherhour in my movie to watch for my spanish exploracion cultural, thenwrite a paper on it... in spanish. 

I like speaking spanish, but not learning it. ugh I can't wait to drop it next year.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 18, 2007)

I am a French speaker. I can speaklike a four year old. I am fairly fluent at reading it, writing it, andunderstanding others, but I don't have the accent to speak itmyself...&gt;.&lt;'. I have been considering going to German,but I am already two years into French...I dunno what I will do...
&lt;3, RaE


----------



## missyscove (Apr 18, 2007)

I'd love to do German. For a fewreasons, it sounds awesome, I'm 1/4 german (my last name is aderivative of the word for radish), and it sounds awesome...

Keeping in mind that I live in southern CA (northern Mexico), my schoolonly has 400 girls, only offers French &amp; Spanish, &amp; theFrench program is known to be... well... bad, I took spanish.

Like I said, I like speaking in spanish, I just hate the tenses and the accents and the tests... ugh


----------



## missyscove (Apr 19, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> I am not looking forward to this. My mom wants meto get it done in early June. My dad wants to go on vacationwith me then before I go to Cornell Summer College on June23rd.


Well, I take that back... I had heard back from Cornell ath thebeginning of this month about the literature program I had wanted todo, but that program was being decided upon on a rolling basis (theylook at your application, say okay, and send you the letter.)

I just got an e-mail about the Vet program I really really reallywanted to do... but didn't get accepted to. Of course, theyincluded a list of about 10 other programs they would just accept mefor if I said I wanted to come. Only 3 of them are during thesecond 3 week session... I've already been accepted to the firstone. 

Now I'm crying about it, and I need to go talk to my counselor at school about all these other programs. 

And I'm really mad at my dad who has told all his friends that I'mgoing, then I said, I have to get in. He just assumed Iwould. Of course, I really thought I would too, but now Ihave a list of people to explain why I didn't get in to.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 19, 2007)

This is Christina: Having a bad bad life

:tears2::bigtears::sad::banghead


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 19, 2007)

*hugs* I am sorry. I totally know how you feel. I know it is really rough.

&lt;3, RaE


----------



## kellyjade (Apr 20, 2007)

Aw, I'm sorry you didn't get in, that sucks. Ihave those mandibular tori things too, and another thing called buccalexostoses on my lower jaw. They don't bother me though, I thoughteveryone's mouth was like that too, until the orthodontist told me.They're supposed to be really uncommon, I guess we're justweird..:dunno:Ah well, we can be weirdos together.:hug:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 20, 2007)

Yay for weirdos. 

I was looking them up yesterday... one of them said something aboutbeing most common in Inuit males. I was like, uhhhh


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (Apr 22, 2007)

Ohhh!! we all know you are an inuit man now!!! No fooling us!!! But I jest, I jest. Hehehe. ^.^

RaE


----------



## maherwoman (Apr 22, 2007)

Oh, Hun...I'm so sorry you didn't get into the vet program...that's horrible! 

I hope you're able to line up something supplimental until they comearound to allowing more applications...something that at least relatesto vet care and such...

Hugs!

Rosie*


----------



## missyscove (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys...

I'm going to go ahead and enroll in two 3 week programs at Cornell: theliterature one I was already planning to do and also the CareerExplorations in the College of Agriculture and Life Sciences.

More good news: I don't know if I'd mentioned on here before about mycousin, Michael. He graduated from 4 years worth of collegeat 19 and decided to join the French Foreign Legion for 5years. I haven't seen him since 2001 when our grandmotherdied, but I'd been IMing with him for about a year. Well,after 60 days of essentially FFL boot camp, he decided the FFL was not,in fact, for him and that he wanted to return home. We don'tknow the full story, but somehow he ended up inprison...:shock:. We just got word that he's now out ofprison and will be back in the US in about a week.:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 26, 2007)

Well, I'm sitting here being my procrastinatingself. I got home from my spring concert at school about 30mins. ago and I have some homework that I really really really don'twant to do. The concert went okay. Acting, dance,choir &amp; orchestra. I'm in the choir. Wewere pretty bad... the freshman (about 1/2 the choir) don't sing... notloud enough to hear anyway. 

We're all a little mad at the way our choir teacher handled giving usthe music for this performance. As in, we didn't work on anyof the pieces very much because she was too busy trying to get us towork on other things. On our last song, Seasons of Love, sheforgot to bring us in :shock:. Like, 2 people came in anyway,the rest of us were like...:?Then she goes, oh oh... yes andwe get louder... scary. 

Anyway, I should probably do some homework before carpool tomorrow...then I need to wash all the makeup off my face so I cansleep. 

BTW, is it really hot where everybody else lives? Because it's really really hot already.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 26, 2007)

It is just starting to get hot thisweek. Friday, it is going to finally get into the 90's(95degrees) I'm dreading it, because after that, it's justgoing to get hotter...and hotter...and hotter untill I think I'm goingto either fry or melt.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 26, 2007)

*kathryn303 wrote:*


> It is just starting to get hot this week. Friday,it is going to finally get into the 90's (95degrees) I'mdreading it, because after that, it's just going to get hotter...andhotter...and hotter untill I think I'm going to either fry ormelt.


you know what I hate... when it gets so hotyou just feel like you're going to throw up.


----------



## kathryn303 (Apr 27, 2007)

*missyscove wrote:*


> *kathryn303 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It is juststarting to get hot this week. Friday, it is going to finallyget into the 90's (95degrees) I'm dreading it, because afterthat, it's just going to get hotter...and hotter...and hotter untill Ithink I'm going to either fry or melt.
> ...


Oh! I know exactly what you mean.Last year when it was summer and we were having a heat stroke here (itwas like 108 degrees all the time) well, I play the snare drum in myschool band and we had drumline practice. Well, being smallfor my age, and being forced to carry a heavy snare drum on blacktopand walk around with it for a long time was absouletlymiserable. When they finally gave us a break, I was sothirsty. I drank so much water too fast that I almost threwup. My dad bought me a milkshake afterpracticethough. :elephant:


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

Why do I look at homeless bunnies?This beautiful boy is at my shelter where I volunteer. Itsays he's about 5 months old. They just moved to the newshelter this weekend. I want to run out and get him, except,oh yeah, my 2 bunnies aren't bonded anymore and I'm going to be gonefor 6 weeks this summer and I'm going to college in just over ayear. 

look how perfect.


----------



## JadeIcing (Apr 30, 2007)

What a cute boy!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm going to go let Fiona &amp; Timmy out in the kitchen now... one of them in the playpen like I've been doing. 

I want my cuddlebunnies back.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, not as much fighting through the bars as usual. 

Fiona and I playing our towel attacking game





some lying together







a video


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

I'm so glad that they're not trying to attackeachother anymore, but I'm freaked out thinking about letting themspend time together without somethign in between... considering theirpast history. I don't know what to do.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, they're in the kitchen, munching onveggies on opposite sides of the pen bars. I'm just terrifiedto let them out together. Any suggestions?


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

Well, I now have two very adorable bunniessitting in a willow basket on my lap that I shake every fewseconds. I call it the car ride method for people with nocar.


----------



## Weetwoo_89 (May 1, 2007)

I am going to have to try that car ride method.


----------



## missyscove (May 1, 2007)

So, no advice from anybunny? 

I still haven't let them run around together. I'm just terrified.


----------



## HoneyPot (May 3, 2007)

Hmm... the way I did Misty and Charlie the firsttime is I had someone help me and they were on Charlie duty, I was onMisty duty... we put them in neutral territory together, and if eitherof them lunged or charged, we scooped someone up.

By the time they were grooming and nosing each other through the cage bars, I didn't really have a problem.

If they're doing ok just seperated by the fence, I'm sure they will beok without it. Maybe try in the same room, just remove thefence... and have an extra person on hand to help you scoop one up ifthere is any agressive behavior.

Just think of how great it'll be when they are bonded!!!

____________
Nadia


----------



## missyscove (May 3, 2007)

See, when I bonded them the first time, therewas no biting... just alot of Fiona mounting Timmy. No bitingwhatsoever. Then they started being mean toeachother. I just get so scared when I see one of them lungeat the other one. I don't want anyone getting hurt.


----------



## missyscove (May 5, 2007)

So, unlike most kids who sleep in on a Saturdaymorning... I'm getting up early to head to UCLA for the SAT II's...yay! (not really.) Then I'm going to go off to theanimal shelter for the rest of the day. Wish meluck. 

I got my mom to go buy oxbow pellets.  We'remaking the switch from Kaytee Timothy complete to oxbow. Iwas happy with the kaytee, but I feel like the oxbow is just a cutabove, and I'm all about giving them the best. 

We got some seeds today that we planted in a pot in the yard.Hopefully we'll be able to grow some of our own fresh bunnyveggies. They certainly won't be enough to happily feed mytwo veggie lovers, but I thought it might be fun.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 5, 2007)

Good luck on the SATs. I am silently cheeringyou. I know the feeling I am so worried about trying to add Elvis tothe trio. I don't think I will try. :?Maybe eventually Elviswill get his own friend.


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2007)

The SAT II's went okay. I did UShistory and Biology-E. The History was alright, except therewere a few questions where there would be a fact, then they'd say like,who does that describe and list 5 names... of people I hadn't heardof. The Bio one was better. It was harder than thepractice one I'd done though. Oh well. I'm assumingwe'll find out by the end of the month like we did with theSAT. (I took that in March. I'll take it again,even though I did okay on this one, I think I can do evenbetter. That and I'm the kind of freakish person that likesto take standardized tests.)

I went to the shelter yesterday. I had to pick up mycommunity service forms... I have 113 hours, since July...wow. 

I spent most of my time helping out in the back. I got tobottle feed one of the kittens that another employee wasfostering. That was certainly an experience as I'd never doneit before. I wish I had the time (as in didn't spend all dayat school) to take on a foster or two of my own. 

Then I went back to check on the bunnies. One of the othervolunteers, Deana was in there. She has 22 rabbits of herown... and I thought 2 was hard. The tort dutch whose pictureI posted up above, is not a male, she's a female and she has a litterof 3 kits. It's almost scary, she's so youngherself. I just wanted to snatch her up and take her homewith me.


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2007)

Well, I've got the two of them in the originalbonding basket in my lap now. No biting or anything, but nogrooming either. 

I want my bonded bunnies back!


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 6, 2007)

Heres' a real dumb question, do you have to pay to take the SAT's?

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2007)

Yes. I don't remember how much it is though, but you can get a fee waiver if you need it.


----------



## missyscove (May 8, 2007)

So, I've officially sent in payment for the 6week summer program I'm doing. Now I'm just plain old gettingexcited. And my 17th birthday is coming up. I sortof suggested to my dad that I should get a new laptop for my birthdayand he agreed to it. Now I just need to find one. 

Those of you who enjoyed my pictures from Italy and Belgium, France,&amp; Switzerland... I'm signed up to go to Spain nextspring. I'll be going with my spanish teacher.She's all excited and mentions it all the time.


----------



## JadeIcing (May 8, 2007)

Oh man that will be awesome. My great great grandparents on my dads side were from Spain.:shock:


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, I'm baaaaaack... I never found the new forum, until now. 

You guys missed my birthday too, it was 3 days ago. 

I'm at Cornell Summer College. I miss California, but it's really really great here too. I have to run and print out my paper, but I will try to write a more lengthy post soon, really soon. 

I missed you guys!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 29, 2007)

Hey! Glad things are well. How was your birthday?


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay, so... what have I been up to...?

Well, I finished the written and pool portions of getting open water diver certified in LA. Then my dad, brother and I flew to Grand Cayman where I did my ocean dives. That was a great trip. Well, except for the airport part... we got stuck in Miami for about 2 hours because there was lightning and they wouldn't let us go to the gate, but we finally got there. We also went horseback riding on the beach. Grand Cayman was a beautiful island. On lur last dive, a night dive, my first as a certified diver, we saw a huge (the instructor said that it was the biggest he'd ever seen) sea turtle sleeping underneath a ledge on the sea floor. It was amazing!

From G. Cayman we flew up here to NY. We went Cayman --> Miami --> JFK in New York City. Our flight to JFK was really late and then they lost about 100 people's baggage. They said they'd been coming in on the next flight though, sowe waited until 1 am to get it, then, since there were no hotels, we slept in the airport. The next day we took a flight to Syracuse and drove from there to Ithaca. 

Ithaca and Cornell are beautiful! I've never seen so many trees. I've also seen my first chipmunks! They're so cute. Today I saw a rabbit and a chipmunk like 3 feet away from eachother. I think other people think I'm weird, but I'm not used to seeing animals other than squirrels. 

Today marks the first of 3 weeks of my Genius and Madness in German Literature program. I turned in my first paper today as well. I spent all of yesterday writing it, saw the TA right before he left (I think he liked my new tablet PC (fujitsu T4215) more than my paper though). This program is amazing. I feel like I'm learning so much and meeting such cool people. My roommate, for example, is from Venice, Italy. 

That's about all I have to say for now. I've got some napping to do. I'll update on my birthday later.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 29, 2007)

Okay... so, my birthday

I celebrated with my family and friends by going to Lawry's The Prime Rib (yummy) on June 16th. Then, afterward, my friends and I watched Newsies at my house. By watched I really mean sang and danced along. The next day was when we left for Grand Cayman. 

I got to Cornell on June 23rd. I sort of casually mentioned to whomever I could that my birthday was on the 26th. I got a lot of ecards from people I know. My roommate wished me a happy birthday. My class sang to me and bought me a brownie. Two of my friends made an awesome sign for my door and I got lots of little presents. Yesterday I got a package from my cousins and some cookies from my dad. 

I like celebrating my birthday this way... it seems to never end.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 29, 2007)

Well, Happy Belated Birthday!!!

Boy, you have been busy! What fun. I love your new avatar too.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 30, 2007)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> Well, Happy Belated Birthday!!!
> 
> Boy, you have been busy! What fun. I love your new avatar too.



Thank you. 

My avatar is temporary until I find the time to look for my old one and upload it.

It's a picture of Mary Donlon Hall here at Cornell, where my dorm room is.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't worry guys, I'm still alive. 

I came back from Cornell on Saturday at 11 pm. That was also Fiona's 1st gotcha day.

Sunday I went to the horse races at Del Mar with my dad and his grlfiend for my Uncle's wife's 50th birthday. I'd never been before. It was pretty cool. 

Monday I basically relaxed, until Monday night. See, I got a new computer for my birthday. I tried to do itunes on it, but it didn't end up working. All my music is on my external hardrive. So while I'm in the middle of erasing and sycing my ipod, with the music off my external hd, I manage to knock the hd off the table and it falls about a foot to the floor and shuts off. Then when I get it back on it sets off an alarm and my computer doesn't recognize it. Yeah,I've lost all my music and pictures. I could do data recovery for like $2000, but I only have maybe $200 in music that I'd need back, so it isn't cost effective.

Today I had to be at the oral surgeon at 9 to have my 3 wisdom teeth and my tori (bony protrusions from my jaw) taken out. It's all sewn up pretty nicely, but I've gota ton of stitches and can't eat much. My friend Christina came to visit me and bring me my birtay gift, Night of the Lepus on dvd. She's amazing like that. 

My chin and bottom lip are still numb from the long-lasting novicane. I'm also on vicadin and peniciin and advil. I've been telling people that, since I don't drink or do drugs of any sort, this is as close to drunk as you'll see me, lol.

Don't worry, my mom is still taking care of the bunnies for me.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm starting to think Fiona might have an upper respiratory infection again because I keep hearing her sneeze. I got my mom to agree to take her to the vet with me, but not until I'm well enough to leave the house. 

I'm sooo done with this vicadin thing. I'm tired of being tired all the time.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 14, 2007)

I made one last, feeble, attempt at rescuing my external hardrive today. I'm going ot give in and send it in to the company. It is under warranty, I just won't get any of my data back. 

Today I'm going in ot have the very last of my stitches removed from having my wisdom teeth ad tori out. Most of them already fell out (they're the dissolving kind, apparently) but my bottom one still has some in it. Hopdefully all is well with my teeth. 

It's been really warm here lately. It got up to 108 yesterday. The bunnies are definately enjoying their little swamp cooler/fan setup.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 22, 2007)

We just got back from taking Fiona to the vet who confirmed she either has a respiratory infection or allergies. She's on Baytril and if that doesn't work we're supposed to start changing her environment. I can't figure out what she could be allergic to. Can they be allergic to Feline Pine? The only other option is hay. Which would mean guess who gets to shake out the rabbit hay.


----------



## polly (Aug 22, 2007)

Why not try putting her on old towels and then start introducing things one at a time maybe that will show you whats causing the problem. Sorry though its horrible when they are not feeling right


----------



## missyscove (Aug 22, 2007)

She doesn't look like she's feeling bad. She still loves to run and play, but then she has basically a sneeze attack and I feel so bad. They don't get towels unsupervised... they'll eat them.


----------



## polly (Aug 22, 2007)

Dennis is like that too sometimes his sneezes are bad but now they are just little ones.

my buns tend to dig towels but not eat them but everybun is different


----------



## missyscove (Aug 29, 2007)

Goodness, either we have more members or people have just become better bloggers, my blog falls behind quickly! 

I went back to school on Monday. I have an immense amount of homework. 

This year I'm taking honors physics, world religions/ christian philosophies of life and love, anatomy & physiology, ap calculus ab, ap english literature and ap us government. Add to that the stress of college applications. And oh yeah, choir. 

Let's just hope I can survive my senior year.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 29, 2007)

It's 6:40 pm and it's about 103 outside and 92 inside. This is not good. We're also supposed to be conserving energy or there will be rolling blackouts. I tried giving the buns an icepack, but timmy tried to eat his, so I took it away and gave him a glassbottled beverage from the fridge. Fiona is ignoring her ice pack completely. I put water bottles in the freezer for them, hopefully they'll use those. They've also got their evaporative cooler on high.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 29, 2007)

Oh, I'm sorry to hear that, there's no a/c:shock:? A cold front is finally coming through here.

Yeah, I know, nobody says much in my blog, so I don't update much at all. It just falls back down. Oh well.

Do you have a fan you can use for the buns? I know, conserve energy.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 29, 2007)

We have a/c, and it's on. It's just impossible to cool the house down. The room the buns are in is actually one of two that were added on to the house later and, while they do have vents, they don't cool off much. But we don't want them in the kitchen or one of thecarpeted rooms, so there isn't much choice.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 30, 2007)

Timmy licked me today! Fiona's always been the licker and Timmy the nibbler, but he groomed my whole leg. It really tickled though, so it was hard to not pull my leg away.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry I've been gone lately. It's my senior year and college applications are rather stressful. 
The bunnies are good as are the dogs. 
Yesterday we went to the pumpkin patch. I even got a little pumpkin for the bunnies. Anyway, this pumpkin patch is also a small farm. They had some farm animals there sort of on display including turkeys, goats, 2 ponies and a bunch of bunnies. I had my doubts as to whether the buns were speutered, but I think they're meat animals anyway, so that wasn't all that essential, until I noticed 2 rabbits on the opposite side of the chainlink fence. Now, all that separates the farm from the freeway is that chainlink fence, a small hill and the guardrail. 
I went and told an employee who responded, "oh, they do that all the time." Needless to say I was furious. As soon as I got home I called animal control and spoke to an officer said he didn't know if the one officer they send out could catch multiple rabbits, but agreed to send someone out. I figured that even if they can't catch them, it's some kind of wake up call to have an animal control officer out to your property.


----------



## Haley (Oct 29, 2007)

Hey there!

Sometimes I wonder if Im getting vibes from people- I was just thinking of you this evening and wondering where you've been and how the buns were- and then I see youre online tonight!

Thats awful about the farm place. I hope Animal Control went out and did something about it. Maybe the Humane Society might be worth contacting as well?

Oh and can we get some bunny pictures when you have a chance? I miss your furkids!


----------



## missyscove (Oct 30, 2007)

I don't have many new pictures, but here are a few. 









And my Senior portraits...


----------



## Haley (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful senior pictures! Your eyes look so pretty and blue! Ive always been jealous of people with brown hair and blue eyes (Im brown hair green eyes) 

The babies look beautiful as always. Are they still separated?


----------



## undergunfire (Oct 30, 2007)

Your senior pictures look just awesome. You are very pretty !


----------



## missyscove (Oct 30, 2007)

Aww, thanks for the compliments. Yeah, they're still separated. Those pictures were from one of our attempted bonding sessions in the kitchen.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 30, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! Thanks for sharing them. Yes, those eyes are mighty blue.

I love this pic, only because my buns don't lay with their legs all the way out like that:shock:.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 31, 2007)

This year's pumpkins:


----------



## missyscove (Oct 31, 2007)

This year's Halloween pictures:


----------



## missyscove (Nov 5, 2007)

Those of you who like dance pictures...
Father-Daughter Dance 2007


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm an awful updater... aren't I...
the bunnies are in side-by-side pens right now as I still attempt to rebond them. I think they're both dozing though. 
I had a nice Christmas with family, then we drove to vegas to see my uncle and back here in time for new years.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 4, 2008)

So glad to hear an update!

We need pictures next time though! Jk, haha.

I'll be sending bonding vibes your way


----------



## missyscove (Jan 5, 2008)

Yesterday we took a trip to Petco, Target & The Home Depot so I could build Fiona a NIC cage and update Timmy's to match. Pictures are coming... soon... I promise.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 6, 2008)

So, 2 boxes of NIC panels, 2 4' x 8' plastic wall panels of some sort that make great floors/shelves, one new food cup, one new hay rack, one bird toy, 6 carabiner clips, 300 zip ties, 4 scratches, one cut & one bandaid later...

Okay picture lovers... here you go! The new cages.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 6, 2008)

The cages are great! Good job. Good luck with rebonding too, I know that can be difficult.

I love the Father/Daughter dance pic, how cute! Did you have fun?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 7, 2008)

Great pictures, i just went through looking at them. You are quite a lovely young lady, very pretty and the most beautiful eyes. You must have alot of Boyfriends?

Refresh my memory (I'm old lol) how did their bond break? They are both so cute. Lucky you live so far away from me or I'd be Bunny Napping the 2 of them.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> I love the Father/Daughter dance pic, how cute! Did you have fun?


Yes! The Father/Daughter dances are always fun. Our Mother/Daughter fashion show is coming up quickly.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 7, 2008)

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Great pictures, i just went through looking at them. You are quite a lovely young lady, very pretty and the most beautiful eyes. You must have alot of Boyfriends?
> 
> Refresh my memory (I'm old lol) how did their bond break? They are both so cute. Lucky you live so far away from me or I'd be Bunny Napping the 2 of them.
> 
> Susan:apollo:


Thank you! As for the boyfriends, no... I don't really have time for that sort of thing. Honestly, I have other things I'd rather spend my time on at this point in time. 

We don't really know why, but one day they just had a big fight in their cage, so we separated them. Later they bonded to the point of shared playtimes, but they had another fight while I was gone and my mom permanently separated them. 

Please don't take them!

Well... you can have Timmy. He's been a bad boy... peeing almost everywhere but his litterbox in his new cage while Fiona has been peeing and pooping only in her litterbox.


----------



## Jenson (Jan 10, 2008)

*missyscove wrote:*


>


Hahahaha! That is the cutest bunny outfit I have ever seen! I love it! :biggrin2:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks Jenson. 

I have my interview tomorrow for Cornell after school. Let's hope all goes well.


----------



## GoinBackToCali (Jan 16, 2008)

Just wanted to mention that while I immediately thought you were a pretty young lady, my son is absolutely enchanted with you, and thinks you are a *right pretty filly*

Thats a HUGE compliment from a cowboy..

Really, you are a very beautiful young lady.. not all overly made up..like a Texan..LOL


Zin and Blake..


----------



## missyscove (Jan 16, 2008)

Thank you! Both for the compliment and for giving me some insight to what Texans might be like should I decide to go to Texas A&M next year. 

My Cornell interview went well. I was 25 minutes late, because there was horrible traffic... it took us 1.5 hours to drive about 10 miles into downtown. 
My interviewer was really nice. He graduated from Cornell's hotel school in 2005. He grew up near Santa Barbara so he could give me an idea of what it was like to move from SoCal to Ithaca and back. 
Then he walked me to my mom's car, explaining, "The building is kind of a nice, corporate area, but when you leave this area, there are a lot of sketchy people."
Inside I was going, OMG!!!!! My interviewer just said sketchy, lol.
:biggrin2:


----------



## trailsend (Feb 11, 2008)

Just wanted to let you know, I enjoyed looking through your blog! I loved your Halloween pictures of the buns, so adorable. Your Senior pics are really nice too, you look very pretty! I hope the School search is much improved. Big decision!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm not sure if I mentioned it on here, but, over spring break, I went to Spain on a school trip (just like my Italy and Belgium, France & Switzerland trips). While there, I picked up two tiny sombreros, a green one for Timmy and a straw colored one for Fiona.
Here's some new pictures.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Apr 13, 2008)

OMG that's too cute!

Great photos!


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2008)

I'm not ignoring you guys, I've just been really busy with AP's and such at school. This is my last real week of school. Next week is finals week, but, unless I did poorly on my physics quiz today, I won't have to take any finals because all my classes are either AP's or I have an A in them. 
Then we have graduation practice week, then graduation itself.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 23, 2008)

I really am a bad member...
I have some new pictures or you guys though!

I graduated from high school on May 24th. I went to an all-girls school with an 84 year tradition of white dresses and roses. The dress was designed by one of my classmates. 
It was really nice, except for the rain which meant we had to take our class picture inside.
I "made out like a bandit" at senior celebration and graduation. I ended up with CSF (California Scholarship Federation), NHS (Nathional Honor Society), Tri-M music society, AP Scholar with honor, the Archdiocean community service award, departmental distinction in Social Studies, Science & English at senior celebration. I graduated Summa Cum Laude and got the gold medals in Science and Social studies at graduation.
My mom has now created a shrine for me at our house.
For dinner we went to Lawry's the prime rib.
Yum.


----------



## trailsend (Jun 25, 2008)

Enjoyed all the pictures I hadn't caught up on. Sounds like you had fun at Grad! You look very pretty Glad to hear you did so well - I imagine you worked very hard for everything you got.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 30, 2008)

More pictures.
This time birthday pictures. 
I turned 18 (yay legality, not that there's anything I really want to do, but still) on Thursday.
I went to Ruth's Chris with my mom & her boyfriend and my grandma on my birthday. Then on Saturday-Sunday I had 9 girls over for a small party.

Here's some of me & my golden retriever, Missy in my 1/2 off birthday dress.

I'll try to get some bunny pictures soon for you guys.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 30, 2008)

Okay, some pictures from today...

I found this in the cheerios box...































Groom me!

Uh... no


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 1, 2008)

You look so beautiful in your gown! And so beautiful with the bunners!

I really like the first ones with the green sweater! Love those.


----------



## Michaela (Jul 1, 2008)

I hope you had a great 18th!  Belated Birthday wishes! :balloons:

Great pictures!


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh my gosh- somehow I missed all your recent updates!

Congrats on your graduation (and all your awards) and on turning 18! Do you know where you will go to college yet?

I love all the pics of the two with their hats. Did you love Spain??

So are the two still bonded or are they separate? What will you do if/when you go away to school?

I love the Timmy Cheerios pics- and the one of Fiona tranced on your lap!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 1, 2008)

*Haley wrote: *


> Oh my gosh- somehow I missed all your recent updates!
> 
> Congrats on your graduation (and all your awards) and on turning 18! Do you know where you will go to college yet?
> 
> ...


Thank you! 
I'm going to Cornell to study Animal Science. Orientation starts August 22nd.
My mom will take care of the buns (and the dogs and the fish). That was the understanding when we first got them, that they were really for her. 

I really liked Spain, but I liked Belgium, France and Switzerland and Italy better, though I finally got a chance to use my Spanish.

They're still separate, but right now fiona is loose in the kitchen and Timmy's in the pen but they're sitting next to eachother. Fiona keeps putting her head down to be groomed and Timmy's not getting the message.
Yesterday I let them out together for a few minutes. Fiona humped Timmy's head and I stopped them when they started chasing eachother.


----------



## Haley (Jul 1, 2008)

Cornell is a long way from home! Do you have to live on campus the first year? You will have so much fun!

Thats too bad about Fiona and Timmy. Are you going to try to bond them again before you go away to school?

Tell you mom if she ever has questions when youre gone shes welcome to come on here


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

Timmy has got to have some palomino in him....those markings! He's soooo cute! 

Congratulations on being accepted into Cornell!!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 1, 2008)

I don't think we have to live on campus the first year, but I am. I'm in a double.

I'll certainly *try* to bond them again, but then again we've been trying for like a year already... so...


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

Ahem...

We have snuggling!


We started with an ex-pen session. Fiona humped Timmy's head, a lot. 
Then we moved to the hallway for a photo session which turned into a snugglefest... kind of.

Here's a start to the pictures. 

The rest are uploading!

"This is a nice hallway"





"You stay there, I'll stay here, okay"





"Hmm, my feet smell funny. I know, I'll lick them!"





More grooming


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

He's really handsome.





really handsome





Fiona cleans up for her date.





"Groom me"
"No, you groom me!"





Okay





Woah, too much cuddling





I'd rather lick my foot than your head





Bunny butt





Okay, snuggletime










"Psst, Fiona, I think the human is watching us."


----------



## missyscove (Jul 7, 2008)

We had another successful session today. I let the two of them play in the hallway for several hours while I sat in my room and worked on my scrapbook. They took turns walking into my room, then I'd catch them and they'd scamper out.

Sorry, no pictures today.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone still reads this, but I'll let you guys know that I'm leaving tonight, just after midnight, to go to Washington DC, then we come back for two days, then we're going to Turks & Caicos to go scuba diving. 
So, I probably won't be posting for a while, but I'll see you all when you come back.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow - I'm just now catching up on your blog.....

I hope you have lots of fun....maybe share more pics when you get back??


----------



## RexyRex (Jul 26, 2008)

Love the pictures, you have such cute bunnies! Have a great trip!!!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm back!

Well, until Friday night when I leave again for Turks & Caicos.

I had a great time, but there was a little too much powerwalking with my brother. He'd pick where he wanted to go next and I'd find it with my iPhone's GPS and tell him how far away it was. Anything 2 miles or less he'd say, "we can walk that" while I tried unsuccessfully to convince him to take the metro instead.

Now I'm resting, washing clothes, and packing again.


Thanks for the compliments on the bunners. I like to think they're quite cute as well.


----------



## BunnysRock (Aug 2, 2008)

your rabbits are so cute :happybunny:your dogs are cute too!


----------



## missyscove (Aug 13, 2008)

I'm back again. This time from Club Med in Turks & Caicos and then a 2 day stay with a friend in Lake Arrowhead. 

Turks was awesome. We did 7 dives, I'm now an advanced open water diver, windsurfing, trapeze, trampoline, sailing, sleeping, eating, etc.

Arrowhead was awesome too. We took water skiing lessons and I watched my friend wakeboard, but failed miserably myself. 

I have 9 more days in CA then I move off to NY. 

I'll try to upload new pictures soon, but right now I'm pretty much physically and mentally exhausted.


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 14, 2008)

Glad you had fun.

Ready for New York?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 14, 2008)

I'll never really be ready, but I've started packing if that counts. 
I leave Wednesday night at 11:55 or something like that and we get in at 10 am on Thursday. I move in on Friday, so we'll use Thursday to do some last minute shopping and such.

I never realized how stressful these last few days would be though, between my family wanting to spend time with me and my friends, many of whom are also moving away, wanting to see me, and me wanting to just rest or pack or do stuff with my pets.
Don't even get me started on my summer reading book :shock:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 14, 2008)

Who's going to be taking care of the Bunnies? Or are you bringing them with you?

Susan


----------



## missyscove (Aug 18, 2008)

My mom is in charge of the bunnies, dogs & fish. It was the understanding when we got Fiona that she was the replacement for my brother Charlie, then we got Timmy to keep her company and I guess he's the replacement for me. Anyway she'll take care of everybody and everybunny until I come back to visit.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow, I'm a blogging failure, huh...

I finished up my first semester and, well, let's just say I passed everything I needed to pass. I'm flying back to Ithaca on Friday. It's going to be a big adjustment, considering it was 86 here today and it's 6 in Ithaca at the moment but they're expecting temperatures below zero.

It's weird because I obviously feel at home here in LA, but I absolutely love it there too. It's hard to balance friendships and whatnot between the two. Still, it's nice because I know I made the right choice & I absolutely love the animal science major, so far.

I've got a few new pictures of the buns that I took over break.

Fiona on my bed






Me & Fiona





Timmy disapproves of this tiny train.





Me & Timmy


----------



## missyscove (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm officially back at school now, midway through my first week.
Last Wednesday I was at home in LA and it was 90 degrees.
This is what the waterfall/gorge looked like today in Ithaca...









Frozen waterfalls and giant ice things are cool and all, but I miss the LA weather.

Edited to add:
Here is the same gorge and waterfall back in November:


----------



## missyscove (May 6, 2009)

I'm supposed to be studying for finals right now, but procrastinating is so much more fun; I figured I should update my blog, though I doubt anyone follows it anymore. I'll try and get some bunny updates in when I'm home again.

I have three finals: statistics today, biology tomorrow and chemistry next tuesday. Then I'm packing and spending some more time with my friends and I fly home next Friday.
9 days to Los Angeles! I can't wait to see my friends and family again, and of course my pets. I also can't wait to eat some good food again.

I've been pretty busy here lately finishing up classes. I've also gotten involved volunteering with the research animals at the vet school. They have a few cats, a lot of dogs, mostly beagles and shepherds, and a few new zealand whites. The rabbits were kind of skittishat first- the woman in charge of the volunteers mentioned that most of the volunteers weren't really interested in rabbits- but they had a really nice setup. Three to a pen in big pens with tubs of hay to eat/ dig in and slices of PVC pipe to play with. Something I'd never thought of that they seemed to enjoy was that they all have buckets to play with. They seem to like pushing them around and sitting in them.

I've gotten so used to little 4-5lb Timmy and Fiona that the bigger bunnies were really a treat for me to be around.


----------



## missyscove (May 10, 2009)

I found a few videos I took of the buns playing in my room back in November and thought I'd go ahead and add them here as well.


----------



## missyscove (Jun 7, 2009)

I've been back home from college for a few weeks now and I decided it was time to update my blog.

First, the bunners. 
Still not bonded. I tried a few bonding sessions, but nothing went all to well. I'm still not giving up though. 
Here are some pictures from one day when I put them in a playpen outside. 
Fiona, 
(she's in a particularly bad molt right now and apologizes for her appearance)
































And, second, Timmy



























And now for some sadder news. On Friday we had to take our beloved Shadow, one of our two 13 year old Golden Retrievers, to be put to sleep at the vet. Nearly a year ago she had a toe removed because it had cancer in it and the vet estimated that she would have another year. A few weeks ago we noticed the same thing happening to one of her other toes on the same paw and we essentially knew it was only a matter of time. We wrapped it up so she wouldn't lick it and make it worse and decided as long as she was happy and eating and not limping around, we'd keep bandaging it up. 
Well, on Friday she just didn't seem interested in getting up, lost appetite and in general wasn't herself. 
We brought both dogs up to the vet because we hoped that if Missy was there, she'd understand what happened and wouldn't look for Shadow. 
She really did pass peacefully and we know we did the right thing by putting off her pain, but it hurts us so much. We're not sure if Missy knows because sometimes it seems like she is looking for her sister, but she could just be looking for us, or for food, and we're misinterpreting it. 
We find ourselves saying "Missy and Shadow" or "the dogs" and then choking up when we realize that there's only one dog now.
At the same time, I keep hearing the clickety-clack of toenails on the floor and expecting her to come bumbling around the corner alongside Missy, or I keep going out into the backyard and expecting to see her lying in her favorite spots.

I still remember the day, nearly 13 years ago, when we went to get them. I was only 6 at the time, but I remember walking through the gate into this family's yard and seeing all the fluffy little puppies and Charlie (my brother) and I each picking one of our own. We had brought a box in the car for them to ride home in but we would only put one puppy in the box at a time because they were identical and didn't have collars yet and we didn't want to mix up our puppies.

I've always wondered if they would have been different if we had chosen eachother's dog. Shadow, Charlie's dog, loved to play ball and would chase the tennis ball maybe 100 times before you would tell her "no more" and she'd finally go lie down. Missy, my dog, has always loved being brushed and pet and even loves to hold your hand.

In conclusion, a few pictures of our beautiful "Shay Shay Muffy" and her sister.


























She always loved to rest her chin on things.










RIP Shadow, you will always be missed and always be remembered.
We love you.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 7, 2009)

Christina, your Bunnies are beautiful as always.

I'm so sorry about Shadow. That must have been a very hard decision to make, even though you made it for her. She looked so relaxed and loved in those pictures.

I'm sure she's watching down on all of your family and especially her friend/sister Missy.

Run Pain Free at thr Rainbow Bridge Shadow.:rainbow:

Susanink iris:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 7, 2009)

I am so sorry. We put one of our dogs to sleep a few months ago and I know how hard it is. Even when you know it is the right thing.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm so sorry Christina.
Shadow seems like a really good dog, I know for a fact that i'd be so upset if Luca passed. It was the best thing for her, she is probably watching over you and your family right now and also her sister. Rest in peace baby girl. 

Prisca


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Jun 11, 2009)

i am so sorry for you loss, very beautiful dog


----------



## missyscove (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words, guys.

I've now been working at an animal hospital for two weeks and every time a golden retriever comes in, it stings a bit.

On a lighter note, today is my 19th birthday! 
I picked up two friends from new york and one from florida yesterday and they're staying with me for two weeks. I'm really looking forward to showing them what LA has to offer.
Sadly though, between them and my new full time job, I won't have much time for RO.


----------



## missyscove (Aug 18, 2009)

Summer is coming to a close for me.
Today I dropped off Fiona & Timmy at the animal hospital where I worked this summer to board until the 24th. My dog is staying with my grandma. 
Tomorrow morning at 6:05 am we fly out of LA to buffalo. We're going to Niagra falls for 2 nights then driving down to Cornell.

I'm sad to be leaving LA again, but glad to be going back to school.

I am glad that I have somewhere that I feel comfortable boarding the buns though. I know they'll be well taken care of and I can call in and check on them whenever I want. Plus, since I worked there and all of the employees know me, my pets are VIB's - very important boarders.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 18, 2009)

*missyscove wrote: *


> my pets are VIB's - very important boarders.



Very Important BUNNIES. :biggrin:

Good luck with your school and have a great rest of the summer holiday. Did you call in and check on your bunnies yet?


----------



## missyscove (Aug 18, 2009)

I haven't called yet. I know how annoying some of the clients that call every day are, so I'm holding out for now.

Thanks, Stan!


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2009)

i just found your blog, beautiful landscape pictures. and im sorry about Shadow. my parents are about to put down the family dog after 15 years soon...hopefully i deal with it as gracefully as you.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 1, 2009)

It's been a while once again singe I blogged.

The rabbits have been home safe and sound with my mom for well over a month now and I'm a good way into my classes and taking my first series of prelims for the semester.
This semester, I'm enrolled in...
Organic Chemistry Lecture (3 credits)
Organic Chemistry Lab (2)
Animal Nutrition (lecture & lab) (4)
Science and Technology of Foods (1)
Oral Communication (3)
Exotic Avian Husbandry and Captive Propagation (2)

I also take Intermediate II Equestrian on Friday afternoons and an Organic Chemistry supplement class on Monday nights (yet still, Orgo is the bane of my existence.)

I'm especially enjoying my Animal Science classes this year. Nutrition is really cool, particularly the labs. Two weeks ago I got to stick my entire arm into the rumen of a fistulated cow, Violet.
We're also running growth trials on sheep and quail.

Here's a picture of a pen of sheep I took before Saturday morning barn chores.






The changing leaves (I took this one last Saturday.)


----------



## missyscove (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm pretty sure no one reads this blog anymore... :crickets:

My mom sent me some pictures she took of the buns.

She gave them each a grass mat for Halloween. Fiona apparently basically ignored hers, but Timmy did this:




She says that if she moves it somewhere else in his cage, he puts it back like that, so that's apparently how he likes it.
Here's one of Timmy lounging in his second litter box. He has one that he pees and poops in and this one he sits in. If we take one away he'll sit in the one we leave and pee on the cage floor





And lastly, here's one of Fiona in her cat cube.


----------



## kahlin (Nov 11, 2009)

Great pictures! Timmy sounds like quite the character.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 13, 2009)

I'm in my second week of finals and I head home on Friday, but my brother is already home and sent me a few pictures of the animals. This one is my favorite: 
Missy, Timmy & Fiona


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 13, 2009)

i know it is hard to put your dog down or let them go.. I had to put my first dog down in Feb 2009 day before my daughter's birthday.. He was ran over by a snowmobile. I dont know if i made the right choose,, He was still alive but hes back was paralyzed.. Gosh i miss him


----------



## mistyjr (Dec 13, 2009)

don't worry thats what i feel like for my blog


----------



## fuzz16 (Dec 14, 2009)

Fiona looks terrified in that picture lol, but that's so cute you got them all to sit still for a moment together


----------



## missyscove (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been back in school for 2 weeks now, but never shared the pictures I took over break, so...

I was home for almost 5 weeks in total. I worked at the vet 2 days, filling in for people who wee on vacations. I went on a cruise to Mexico for a week with my dad which was lovely. Great weather in contrast to upstate NY and we even got some diving in. 


Here are a few pictures of the buns playing in the hallway. I shoved the tissue paper from Christmas gifts into their cat tunnel and cat cube.

Timmy in the cat tube





Timmy's butt










Fiona in her cat cube






Here's a very select few pictures from our cruise. I took a lot of pictures!

Me on the boat as we pulled into Cabo San Lucas. We went diving there, which is why I'm dressed strangely.







Me & my brother on New Year's




A school of I think Goatfish in Cabo





One of the portraits we did on board. Charlie, me, my dad's long time gf, my dad






Back to bunnies

Fiona relaxing in her cage. That dust is from a hay cube she'd just finished devouring.










Me & Fiona on the night I left





me & both my buns





Timmy on my back





Timmy on my suitcase





Timmy in his extra litterbox. He demands two so he can pee & poop in one and sleep in the other. If we take one away he'll pee all over his cage and sleep in the one that's left


----------



## missyscove (Feb 16, 2010)

I should be studying for my organic chem prelim, but... I'll update my blog instead.
This is a pretty good semester for me; I like all my classes except for orgo. I'm taking German, which I've always wanted to take, Magical Mushrooms Mischievous Molds (Dr. Hudler's book by the same name is a great intro to these fun guys if anyone is interested.), Comparative Animal Nutrtion and Toxicology, and Animal Science Genetics. I'm really enjoying comparative nutrition because most of the animal science courses are focused on livestock and this has a great variation. So far we've covered horses, rabbits, dogs & cats. 
The heifers we're halterbreaking in my block & bridle club just got moved to campus last week so we've been able to halterbreak a lot more often. 
I know they're not rabbits, but they're still super cute so...

63 - we've been calling her "the cute one" 





This is how I found the girls when I went to feed them one morning.





All lined up and well behaved. Sorry, my camera didn't like the glare off the snow and I didn't want to use the flash in the event it freaked them out.


----------



## Myia09 (Feb 16, 2010)

Wow such great photos!


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 20, 2010)

awww...calves were always so pushy with me. once they hit 4 months i didnt play with them much lol


----------



## missyscove (Feb 20, 2010)

We've raised younger dairy calves in one of my ansci classes, but we didn't get to work with these girls until late November... and they were born in April I think. 
They definitely got big over winter break too. They're starting to get used to us though. 
Two of the fistulated cows are in the pen next to them and like to stare at all of us while we're working with them. It's kind of like a "hey, don't you know to be nice to the humans... they bring the food!" kind of look.


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 21, 2010)

i had to look up a fistulated cow...how do they keep them from getting sick due to things like making their way through the hole? is it closed or something? thats soo weird

and thats good that their getting used to you, im sure it makes them A LOT easier to work with


----------



## missyscove (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh, duh... I do things like that alot - use animal sciencey terms and find no one knows what I'm talking about.

Here's one of the fistulated cows, sorry, my camera was dirty and it was darkish. I forget which one is which but we have Holly, Violet & Rose.





Here's an article about them too.
http://cornellsun.com/node/32031

The hole goes into their rumen, which is chock full of bacteria anyway that regularly defend the cow (or other ruminant) from whatever they're eating that might hurt them (they detoxify a lot of toxicants too). Aerobic bacteria die off pretty quickly in there but anaerobic bacteria really thrive. 
There is a plastic plug that is put in the fistula to keep anything too strange from going in, and keep the rumen contents from spilling out, though it's high up along the rumen so that doesn't really happen.

The fistulated cows are really valuable for research because they can go out and grab a sample of rumen fluid and run tests to see how feed is digested in the fluid or get some rumen fluid to give to a sick cow with an inbalance of rumen bacteria (like giving benebac to a bun.

They give workshops a lot and children can stick their hands in. In my nutrition class last semester we went out and got to stick our whole arm in (with a glove, of course) to feel just how warm it is in there and feel the muscles moving and what not. It was really cool.

A lot of people hear about the "holey cows" and are concerned for their welfare, but they're some of the best cared for cows around.


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2010)

I really need to stop hijacking other people's blogs and just use my own...
I had a really great weekend. On Friday night we went sledding down the slope.
We had two sleds and a tray between the four of us. This is a picture my friend took of me at the end of my run on the tray... you can see it about 6 feet behind me





Saturday I slept, did homework and went to the chili cook-off on the commons which was really fun. One of my friends loves chili. Another loves fests. I love them, so that was enough of a reason to go. Then more homework, dinner, and hanging out watching my bf play video games (I'm not very good)

Sunday I slept in (because I didn't actually go to bed until 4 am Sunday... oops), did more homework, and went to mass. 
I actually really love mass, which most people think is weird, but I guess it's just something about the structure and consistency of the Catholic mass. I also love to sing and have a thing for mass music.

Monday was an interesting day... I got my orgo prelim back and did not do nearly as well as I'd hoped, but also got my German quiz and oral back and did well on those, so there's hope for me yet! 

This morning was my turn to feed the heifers. I took this video of '43 trying to get some hay off of her head, which I thought was pretty hilarious. I thought about trying to get it off her myself, but they're still pretty nervous around us and I try not to get too close to them when I'm in there alone so I don't spook them.

View My Video


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 24, 2010)

o wow that cow is so freaky!! i cant imaginbe sticking my hand in it...its funny what we do for science. 
it doesnt effect the cow at all?


----------



## missyscove (Feb 24, 2010)

Not really, I mean yeah they lose a little rumen fluid when it gets collected but it doesn't bother them. Like I said, they're some of the best cared for cattle around (they're certainly worth more than your average dairy cow)


----------



## fuzz16 (Feb 27, 2010)

thats pretty amazing  and super cool you get to be able to work with it


----------



## missyscove (Mar 7, 2010)

Time flies when you're having fun, right? 
I've been having lots and lots of fun with the heifers lately. They're actually getting to be fairly well behaved. Here's me and '63 "The cute one"






Last weekend was Cornell & Ithaca College's Relay for Life. My team raised over $2200. I'm really proud of them and I had a great time too!

I've also been sledding a bit more lately, though more notably, I built my first snowman with my friends!















And here's a quick picture of me with one of the PE horses, Fifi. I take an equestrian PE class here every Friday. I've already fulfilled my 2 semester PE requirement, but I really love it and it doesn't hurt to get some exercise in.


----------



## missyscove (Apr 7, 2010)

1 month later and it's update time again!
I'll be showing dairy goats in our student livestock show on Saturday. I chose my goat today and I have pictures for you!
She really liked the camera, I think she wanted to see if it was edible. 


























and lastly, a super cute squirrel!


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 8, 2010)

i have teeny slinkies lol...my buns dont like them


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Apr 9, 2010)

Awesome pics! Thanks for sharing! Love the huge snowball and the goat, too cute!


----------



## hln917 (Apr 9, 2010)

*missyscove wrote: *








The goat looks like he's smiling in this picture!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm pretty exhausted after putting in two full days at the barn, but the Livestock Show went really well!
My goat and I took first out of six in our class of first-time goat showmen. This was one of the best weekends I've had in a while and it's not even over yet!


----------



## missyscove (Apr 11, 2010)

I know that posts are nothing without pictures, so here are the pictures.

A <12 hour old beef calf that was at the teaching barn for the beef class, which I'm not in, but I enjoy stalking their cattle anyway.






Blossoms on campus






Me and one of our 2 day old chicks we had for our petting zoo portion.





The orphaned lambs in the petting zoo





Runt piglets





Me and my goat


----------

